# 2021 Personal Can Cut Challenge



## Covert5

Welcome friends, family, beginners, intermediate, and advanced shooters! Happy New Year to All! Because you guys made my last year's challenge so much fun and many of you were asking if it would continue on for 2021, I've decided to continue this can cut challenge. I was thinking about it, we do need a number to compare to. I mean kill'n cans is so much fun and it never gets old anyways! Lol

This Is open to all. We will stick to the same rules:

All can kills, for the most part, must be at least 33'. *Honor System* I understand because of the winter we are limited to the distance in our homes. Videos are welcome, but not necessary. A picture of your kill and your choice of slingshot and any size ammo you use is fine. Please show the number of cans in your picture. Cans should be empty.

A new rule, you can suspend the can either vertically or horizontally.

A fun side personal challenge, you can count the number of shots to kill a can if you wish. They say not all cans are created equal. Nevertheless, it's still fun and satisfying when you get a low shot count! If you decide to take this side challenge, it's the total number of shots to slice the can including misses. My overall best cut count was 8 with 3/8 steelys. Jhm757 got one in 3 shots- (2) 3/8 and (1) marble. Tombo had a whopping 2 shot kill!

There's no rush or pressure. I know life gets busy and people forget. This is for your own personal goal and for all of us to have fun. I just ask you guys to please be patient with me as far as when I release the monthly count and send out the prizes because they may be late. I will do a giveaway quarterly to help keep you guys going.

To help you kickstart this personal challenge, I will hold a giveaway for a used WASP Delta Wing Slingshot to motivate you guys to shoot. I won this slingshot in another can contest. I'm passing it along because it doesn't fit too well for my hand.

To join the giveaway:

Your can kill for January must be in the double digits. I will do the draw on the first week of February and post the video.

It's Killer Time! Happy sling'n and.....
SLING-ON!


----------



## hoggy

Cool, i'm in


----------



## Ibojoe

I’d like to start this year.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Let the cutting begin!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Thanks Covert5 for keeping it going. I'm in for the fun this year. Thanks,


----------



## meltonactual

My first can cut for 2021!

I unrolled a seltzer can with 5/16 hex nuts from my Wham-O sportsman. I was using precise yellow bands. The can would not cut after more than 40 shots. I switched to 1/4 inch shot and I was able to sever a few strands aluminum. I got two cuts out of it!

























Thanks Covert5 for keeping the cannihilation going!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

cans 30, me 4, not so hoggy wild. i did shoot one down though. haven't tuned the bands yet


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Two today. Small natty and .25 steel.


----------



## bingo

Am into this can't wait

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> My first can cut for 2021!
> I unrolled a seltzer can with 5/16 hex nuts from my Wham-O sportsman. I was using precise yellow bands. The can would not cut after more than 40 shots. I switched to 1/4 inch shot and I was able to sever a few strands aluminum. I got two cuts out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Covert5 for keeping the cannihilation going!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Way to start it off Meltonactual and with a classic frame!


----------



## Covert5

Here's my first for the year! Using my very first custom made by MakoPat, a Chubby Turtle. At the time, I was so indecisive on what I wanted. It turned out to be one of my favorites! Shot with 5/16 steelys.


----------



## 31610

First can but I used two different frames and lots shots. And of course my pics r upside down


----------



## skarrd

i'm in,already posted on the oyher PCC,so heres the readers digest version,lol,first can cut of 2021 and an apple smash,both with a natty nibbler and 3/8s steels .07 SS blacks 3/4 in straights,8 in AL


----------



## Covert5

Awesome PB! and Awesome applesauce Skarrd! That's better than Mott's!


----------



## MakoPat

Just let me begin by saying...

"Woooooooooo!!!"

Maximum Wooo has been achieved.

C5,

That cherry wood Chubby Turtle was a challenge to build. I am beyond honored you love to shoot it and started 2021's CC with it. That cherry tree was cut and milled in 1919 in a little place called Short Mtn. TN. By the way they have a distillery now and some of the last of the American Chestnut trees (if they're any left.)

Also it is exciting to see a slingshot and know who the shooter is! That Nibbler Natty and PortBoy's handy work are like a 'Z' cut on a door.

And a Wham-O with hex nuts with a double cut! I'm feeling a bit of nostalgia right now, MeltonActual. Niiice!

Looking forward to a horizontal can target. I'd never have thought of hanging a can that way.

This year I am going to do my best to shoot only natural tree fork flips (one exception is my Fat LBS due to my arthritic hands. It was a shaped skate deck CORE that somehow I talked J5 into letting me finish myself with oversized bamboo. Y'all know the man's a perfectionist and artist. So it was a big leap of trust on his part and kind if scary/nerve wrecking on my end.)

I have recieved so many awesome natties from SSF people I wantbto soend some time with each one. I always tell knew shooters make a natty when they ask which slingshot should I get/is the best/etc...

1. You learn most of the necessary skills by the time you're shooting.
2. It is FUN.
3. It's the most iconic and classic.
4. They're all unique.
5. They literally grow on trees.

All this said. I will be trying to beat my 2020 personal count of 159 cans cut. Not all of these where at 33' and I did often count my shots fired and hits. But due to my limited draw length, hence low power, the numbers are always high and I lose track. Haha...

S'gonna be great fun, slingers and flipsters.

Oh yeah, we love pics. So here are likely 2 of my main shooters for 2021, LBS and my Mi'kmaq Warrior in apple . Next will be my cedar Opinel No.8 by Drew Bilbrey.


----------



## MakoPat

Port boy said:


> First can but I used two different frames and lots shots. And of course my pics r upside down


Hey Jason,

How is that Imp? I want one, but my dedication to natties this year will end abruptly if I get one. Haha... I may have to find a fork and make an Imp-like natty. Hahaha...

Wasp sure makes some good designs. It kightbtime fir me to collect a few and just put up til 2022.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Thank you Covert5 for sponsoring the 2021 Personal Can Cut Challenge


----------



## Covert5

For those of you who want to see the numbers from last year, here's the Final Can Cut Count for 2020! Congratulations everyone!lll

Just scroll down a bit.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/121212-2020-personal-can-cut-challenge/page-102#entry1481744


----------



## MakoPat

1st can of 2021.

It took a bit longer than I'd hoped, but still it is cut.

Carry on now.

Thanks for the he link and 2020 can cut challenge, C5.
Much appreciated.


----------



## meltonactual

Two more cans went to the big smelter in the sky (actually to the recycle bin).

The first was with my frameless rig and a mix of 1/4 and 3/8 shot.

The second was dispatched rather quickly. I think it was 20 shots. I had 16 5/16 hex nuts in my pocket. I shot through all of them and recollected them from the box. I fired off 4 more to cut through it. I'm the product of a rather math poor public school system. I think that makes 20 shots.















Now I'm 3 for 3 for January. Let the cannihilation continue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

First cut of the year. 18 shots with my walnut chalice from Moses and the filthiest set of original GZK whites on the planet. Im shootin 8mm steelies.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

It is an honor and a privilege to post my first can cuts for 2021. Finally through the busy part of the new year and had a chance to fire at a few cans this afternoons.

Can #1 got the honors of the Bocote Conus built by our brother Clint. Awesome Conus that just wont miss!









Can #2 will go on record as my personal best ever and doubt I will ever repeat this feat! 3 shot can cut! Popped it near the top, then near the bottom, and one in the bottom rim and the can ripped in half and the bottom went flying! This was done with a PFS frame recently received from Cruiser. If anyone recognizes this frame, I would like to know more about it. Sweet PFS that shoots great, and made from G10. Looks similar to a Martin Whippet or Pawpaw build, but not sure.









Can #3 is courtesy of a wonderful natty PFS frame made by none other than Sling-N-Shot! Great little PFS natural that is small but wallops a big punch and was chunking 7/16" ammo like it was nothing!









Great afternoon shoot and beautiful weather here today. Happy New Year everyone and looking forward to all the can cuts.


----------



## Kottonmouth

Got three for tonight using my trusty Scout LT. Looking forward to all the CANabalising this year!!! SLING ON MY FRIENDS!


----------



## bingo

Starting strong guys should have afew in this week 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Wow! Starting off great guys! Palmettoflyer flier with a 3-shot kill! Amazing! Great shoot'n everybody!

Sling-On!


----------



## Ibojoe

I didn't realize how much fun I was missing. 
I got 5 with the pocket parasites.


----------



## bingo

Was going for 4 today but got too dark in the end the little natty got left out 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Im about to go head out and shoot my first can ever . I actually don't have any cans to shoot - gives me an excuse to drop by 7-11 and get a drink hehe

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MakoPat said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First can but I used two different frames and lots shots. And of course my pics r upside down
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jason,
> How is that Imp? I want one, but my dedication to natties this year will end abruptly if I get one. Haha... I may have to find a fork and make an Imp-like natty. Hahaha...
> Wasp sure makes some good designs. It kightbtime fir me to collect a few and just put up til 2022.
Click to expand...

 I think u would like it the small size . It shoots well no problems with bbs or 6mm to 8mm . I think u should get one


----------



## MakoPat

Port boy said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First can but I used two different frames and lots shots. And of course my pics r upside down
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jason,
> How is that Imp? I want one, but my dedication to natties this year will end abruptly if I get one. Haha... I may have to find a fork and make an Imp-like natty. Hahaha...
> Wasp sure makes some good designs. It kightbtime fir me to collect a few and just put up til 2022.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think u would like it the small size . It shoots well no problems with bbs or 6mm to 8mm . I think u should get one
Click to expand...

I am definitely getting one.

Also today I am at 2 can cuts for 2021.


----------



## hoggy

i bow out slingshootist brother & sister figers. all you hateful cans are safe from me. now paper plates, that's a horse of a different color.


----------



## Tree Man

Chalk up two more bad guys. I cut #1 with my dirty bands chalice from Moses, and #2 with my hammerhead extended frame. 18 and 12 shots respectively with rusty 3/8" steels.


----------



## Facewizard13

Murdered my first can with my first slingshot. Can't wait to do it again tomorrow









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got another one today! If you look closely you can see it's blood muwhahahaha!

Anyway, it was 16 shots with 5/16 hex nuts and my Wham-O.

4 for 4 for January.









Must cannihilate! Must cannihilate!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Managed to squeeze in enough time to take on 3 more cans today. 1st up for two cans worth is a genuine Samurai Conus built by Arturo himself. Can #1 went peaceably after a handful of shots. Deflated just like a Fat Tire!









Can #2 put up a fight. Started off in life as a Scottish Ale and fought courageously like a true Scotsman. Held on forever and just would not give up. Finally succumbed to the pressure of too many steel balls. I swear that I kept hearing Monty Python jokes with each penetrating shot, "ah that's only a scratch!"









Can #3 is a work horse called the PFS Mule. This one was made by our brother Mike "Stankard757". Tough as nails, and shoots like a dream. Made from high density ply of a skim board.


----------



## StringSlap

I cut mine at 22' indoors, so don't count me in the running for any prizes, but I'll post 'em when I cut 'em! First of the year. Thumper, SS .6 and marbles. Eleven shots, 11 hits. Would have fallen sooner but numbers 7 and 9 were glancing blows as they passed through the carnage (canage?)!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Five more.


----------



## skarrd

one more for 2021,modded B-52,with PP tapered.075[?] and 3/8s steels,in between raking and burning leaves


----------



## MakoPat

hoggy said:


> i bow out slingshootist brother & sister figers. all you hateful cans are safe from me. now paper plates, that's a horse of a different color.


You'll be back... the cans sing when you kill 'em. haha...

You got all year, man. Making some confetti is fun, too.

oh, Hoggy! For a bull's eye on paper put a snap popper. The kind that look like a small . Man, those are loud.

PS- don't tell the missus which slinger told you about this.


----------



## MakoPat

Tree Man said:


> Chalk up two more bad guys. I cut #1 with my dirty bands chalice from Moses, and #2 with my hammerhead extended frame. 18 and 12 shots respectively with rusty 3/8" steels.


this post is bringing out some classy frames. That Hammer is amazing!


----------



## hoggy

MakoPat said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bow out slingshootist brother & sister figers. all you hateful cans are safe from me. now paper plates, that's a horse of a different color.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be back... the cans sing when you kill 'em. haha...
> 
> You got all year, man. Making some confetti is fun, too.
> 
> oh, Hoggy! For a bull's eye on paper put a snap popper. The kind that look like a small . Man, those are loud.
> 
> PS- don't tell the missus which slinger told you about this.
> 
> maybe i try to will shame those hateful cans to the unforbidden kingdom again. those snappers sound cool too, i won't tell the missus, wink & nod.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tree Man

MakoPat said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chalk up two more bad guys. I cut #1 with my dirty bands chalice from Moses, and #2 with my hammerhead extended frame. 18 and 12 shots respectively with rusty 3/8" steels.
> 
> 
> 
> this post is bringing out some classy frames. That Hammer is amazing!
Click to expand...

Thanks Pat! Its been in dry dock for a while. I brought it back out for the speed freaks badge and realized how much fun it is, so now I'm re-working the finish. Im thinking shark skin grey would be cool.


----------



## bingo

Got another 2 in with some natural 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

5 "Canstructions" today. 1 testing out my new Natty and 2 each for the Fat Lizard and Natty PFS.









Stay safe and have a blast

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Instruct if needed. 
1st post.

35 Shots at the full 10m.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scrat

Wanted to get caught up for January 5th. So five total today. All at 33 ft with 3/8 steel. First three with scout LT and two more with mesquite-oh. 8, 9, 15, 16, and 16 shots respectively. I hope to average 1 for every day of the year which means I'll probably end up having to cut 300 cans on New Year's Eve haha. 
(Also just put a new catch box into operation.)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Really enjoying the great weather we are having in the Southeast of the USA this week. Also making the most of my time before work travel catches up with me next week.

Here are 3 more can cuts with PFS frames, 7/16" ammo at 10 meters.

PFS Colt that I made with ply core, maple and walnut layers. Banded with Simple Shot Black 0.7mm









PFS Picklebone that I received from Port Boy recently. Awesome shooter that is a ton of fun to shoot. Just doesn't miss! Banded with BSB 0.5.









and last up is the OPFS frame made by brother Mike, Standard757. Bands are Precise 0.7


----------



## Tree Man

The hammerhead claims another victim with Rusty 3/8 steelies


----------



## Covert5

Tree Man said:


> Chalk up two more bad guys. I cut #1 with my dirty bands chalice from Moses, and #2 with my hammerhead extended frame. 18 and 12 shots respectively with rusty 3/8" steels.


Treeman those are beauties! That's a Mo-dacious Chalice and that hammerhead must be a blast to shoot!


----------



## Covert5

Facewizard13 said:


> Murdered my first can with my first slingshot. Can't wait to do it again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Welcome and congratulations Facewizard13!


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> Managed to squeeze in enough time to take on 3 more cans today. 1st up for two cans worth is a genuine Samurai Conus built by Arturo himself. Can #1 went peaceably after a handful of shots. Deflated just like a Fat Tire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 4.JPG
> 
> Can #2 put up a fight. Started off in life as a Scottish Ale and fought courageously like a true Scotsman. Held on forever and just would not give up. Finally succumbed to the pressure of too many steel balls. I swear that I kept hearing Monty Python jokes with each penetrating shot, "ah that's only a scratch!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 5.JPG
> 
> Can #3 is a work horse called the PFS Mule. This one was made by our brother Mike "Stankard757". Tough as nails, and shoots like a dream. Made from high density ply of a skim board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 6.JPG


Palmettoflyer! Awesome frames and kills bro!


----------



## Facewizard13

Covert5 said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murdered my first can with my first slingshot. Can't wait to do it again tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and congratulations Facewizard13!
Click to expand...

Thanks dude. I did say I was going to go shooting today but shooting for 3 hours yesterday kicked my butt.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Had kind of a bad day yesterday so I broke out the mean stuff. My friend gave me these roller bearings. Wow ???? the long Tom shoots em great!


----------



## sbevans311

hoggy said:


> cans 30, me 4, not so hoggy wild. i did shoot one down though. haven't tuned the bands yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210102_160308.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210102_162140.jpg


Hello Hoggy,

In your picture where you were shoot cans - What bands were you using and where did you get them? I shoot when I can here in the Pittsburgh Pennsylvania either raining , snow or too cold. 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## KX4SAM

This can has its chance, missed the first 7-10 shots. It could have ran. 
38 shots, 10 M, .62 x 175 bands.

Just having fun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Got a tougher can up for this week this was a trial today to test a band set out on the natural colour .65 band 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Hey slingshot friends,

Up to 3 for 2021.
Mi'kmaq Warrior mini with 5/16" steels and 3/8" x .7mm vanilla bean Usopp straight cuts.


----------



## KX4SAM

# 2 today. This time 49 shots, but shot count doesn't bring home the bacon. The can is shredded. And that counts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Facewizard13

Excuses excuses but the wind is blowing like 40 mph. I even got much, much needed bigger target for today man...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Too cold to go out and shoot, so, get ready for the next time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got 2 in today plus bashed up the the soup can some more 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

The can dies today........

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Yes. It die today.

1 more for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Facewizard13

My finger webbing is killing me im calling it for today haha









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Things I need to improve on (besides everything HA)

1. way too many web hits in TTF
2. Pouch hand position 
3. Shooting hand angle.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Concentrate, think before shooting. 2 slings this shot. Band break while shooting.

2nd today, 2 yesterday, and 1 the day before. My total should be 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

I gotta say outstanding first week guys! That's what I call some awesome can carnage! Great to see not only a wide variety of frames and bands, but also the variety in different types of ammo.

I got this one a couple of days ago that I didn't get to post. I have the next few days off hoping to get a decent amount in and some projects done.

Sling-On!


----------



## Scrat

Two for today with the zephyr. Both good ones for me! 6 shots for the normal can (should've been 5, but I choked) and 8 for the skinny can. All 3/8 steel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Scrat said:


> Two for today with the zephyr. Both good ones for me! 6 shots for the normal can (should've been 5, but I choked) and 8 for the skinny can. All 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 shots?? Teach me master for i am not worthy

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

13 for 2 cans, I'm impressed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

2 more cans today bringing my total to 5. Same slingshot, ammo, and too many shots fired to count. Maybe time to tune my bands. Haha...


----------



## Scrat

Facewizard13 said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two for today with the zephyr. Both good ones for me! 6 shots for the normal can (should've been 5, but I choked) and 8 for the skinny can. All 3/8 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 6 shots?? Teach me master for i am not worthy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Im a firm believer that low shot counts are about 25% shot placement and 75% luck. 
If the first shot crunches instead of slicing you're in trouble.

Ive also found that if you say a lot of mean things to the can and try to really break its morale, that helps as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

This morning everyone left eay and I got a cut in before I started out to do the adulting (removing and replacing a starter in wet snowy weather. You know, fun stuff.).

I finally tuned my bands on ny Mi'kmaq Warrior and didn't count my shots as time was of the essence. I am posting on a warming up break.


----------



## KX4SAM

This is a Significant kill for me.

I cut the bands this afternoon, .62 20/15 Taper, tied the pouch to make a band set, and did rap and tuck on my FUG.

Had to shoot with it today, so, Killed can #6 for me. 
So far I have killed a can every day this year. Moved back to 10M to compete.

A Hardy thanks to PalmettoFlyer, Stringslap, and Cruzer.









.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

This one today.


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> This is a Significant kill for me.
> I cut the bands this afternoon, .62 20/15 Taper, tied the pouch to make a band set, and did rap and tuck on my FUG.
> Had to shoot with it today, so, Killed can #6 for me.
> So far I have killed a can every day this year. Moved back to 10M to compete.
> A Hardy thanks to PalmettoFlyer, Stringslap, and Cruzer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! KX4SAM, can't wait to see your Bill Hays custom in action on here!


----------



## Covert5

Vertical and horizontal cuts today!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> Had kind of a bad day yesterday so I broke out the mean stuff. My friend gave me these roller bearings. Wow the long Tom shoots em great!


That's what I call an entry wound!


----------



## Covert5

Facewizard13 said:


> Excuses excuses but the wind is blowing like 40 mph. I even got much, much needed bigger target for today man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Btw, if you use these larger cans and make two cuts, I'll count them as two cans!


----------



## Facewizard13

Covert5 said:


> Vertical and horizontal cuts today!


What catchbox is that?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Facewizard13 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical and horizontal cuts today!
> 
> 
> 
> What catchbox is that?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Here's my catchbox bro.


----------



## Facewizard13

Covert5 said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical and horizontal cuts today!
> 
> 
> 
> What catchbox is that?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my catchbox bro.
Click to expand...

Added...to...cart 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Facewizard13 said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical and horizontal cuts today!
> 
> 
> 
> What catchbox is that?
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my catchbox bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Added...to...cart
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Facewizard13, I hope you like it!l bro. I've had it for about a year and it's been holding up strong. It's stronger and more durable than those other foldable catchboxes out there. If you have any questions about it don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## KX4SAM

Today's Hour in the sun..

Somehow shots go through the can right where they are no more can. Almost as if guided there.

My Target box, and my shooting perspective.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Double cut today. Not sure on the shot count. Probably around 40 total. First cut was with the zephyr and second with the mesquite-oh. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 "Canstructions" for the day. For a total of 11 so far









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Very nice



Stankard757 said:


> 6 "Canstructions" for the day. For a total of 11 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Another one bites the dust. Can't get enough of this beauty from lbojoe. .40 blacks and 8mm steelies


----------



## Tree Man

And another.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Here are 4 more from me.

First 2 were shot with a new PFS natural that I made from a Dogwood branch.

















Second 2 were shot with a PFS Colt that I got from Cruiser a few months ago.


----------



## Covert5

Scrat said:


> Double cut today. Not sure on the shot count. Probably around 40 total. First cut was with the zephyr and second with the mesquite-oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice double slice!


----------



## Covert5

Stankard757 said:


> 6 "Canstructions" for the day. For a total of 11 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


That's some good body count!


----------



## Covert5

Tree Man said:


> Another one bites the dust. Can't get enough of this beauty from lbojoe. .40 blacks and 8mm steelies


She's a real beauty! The can was already dead at first sight of her!


----------



## MakoPat

My count is up to 7. I used my Fat LBS as the band snapped on my Mi'kmaq Warrior natty.


----------



## meltonactual

Got six this afternoon. All were cut with 5/16 hex nuts and my Wham-O.


----------



## skarrd

got some sun and a little warmth today,so cut these 3 1st one in the front yard with 5/16s steels,30 some shots,2nd and 3rd in the back yard [following the sun] with 3/8s steels shooting back and forth between the 2,40 some odd shots ,ahh felt good to cause some destruction


----------



## Covert5

Got this one yesterday with 5/16 and 3/8 steelys. I now shoot 5/16 exclusively. Going back to 3/8 was like shooting a marble!


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> Got this one yesterday with 5/16 and 3/8 steelys. I now shoot 5/16 exclusively. Going back to 3/8 was like shooting a marble!


I'm with ya on that!


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions on this fairly nice day for 15 total

Not bragging, guys total is to help me keep count, guys. I Really need to start a log sheet









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Two more for me today, shooting with a longer active length









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Personal best! Seven shots.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

StringSlap said:


> Personal best! Seven shots.


Nice Steve! Oscar Blues is great stuff! Good work on the personal best!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Beautiful Sunday afternoon. Perfect to cut another 3 cans. This brings me up to 16 for the month.

Ripping it up with a G10 PFS Mule built by Richnewm.









Attacked another with the Sling-n-Shot natty.









And the last one was taken with my Dogwood PFS natural.


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> Personal best! Seven shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best.jpg


Awesome shot count! Starting off the year great!


----------



## StringSlap

Palmettoflyer said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personal best! Seven shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Steve! Oscar Blues is great stuff! Good work on the personal best!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Monroe! Yeah I really like the OB. Just gotta remember to shoot BEFORE emptying the can!


----------



## bingo

A Stella each and joint effort in the bud can  3 down 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

What happens when you attempt a quick can kill between doctor appointments.

Hit this can top, bottom, left, right, inside out and outside in.

Just would not separate.

Never Give up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tree Man

Can down! Can down!!!!


----------



## Tree Man

And one more with my island made killer.


----------



## KX4SAM

1st can today. 
New band set. GZK green, .62, cut 20/15 taper, 200 active, 3/8 steel. 7/16 steel on the way.

Longer active allow time for hand to strengthen, plenty of power, aiming at the bottom to break it off. Cut a clean hole.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out while dinner in my Cooker, took out 2 cans with a total of 54 shots. 27 each, my absolute best ever. It actually seemed like I was hitting more than I missed.

Also 3 cans total today, another first.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

This island made frame strikes fear in the hearts of cans


----------



## Covert5

Treeman, she's a beauty for sure! Nice kill!


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> Treeman, she's a beauty for sure! Nice kill!


With friends like this on the forum, im spoiled for choice.


----------



## KX4SAM

Another low count, although a bit higher. 61 shots for both cans, 30 31, I will say this, when a 7/16 hits a can, it rips a big hole.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

5 for the day. 3 three for the 2 new frames from DSIL and 2 for the Hornet and split frame OPFS. 









20

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a little time in the sun today with these 2 3/8s and 5/16s steels


----------



## skarrd

backwards 5/16s La Flaca,3/8s steels from La Gorda,lol


----------



## Covert5

This one put up a fight! Took super long to take this one down after blowing a huge hole in the middle.


----------



## Scrat

Covert5 said:


> This one put up a fight! Took super long to take this one down after blowing a huge hole in the middle.


Those are tough. The aluminum card cut... haha. Glad you finally prevailed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Today's Can Kill today, went out for three cans. Picture up close but shooting at 33 feet. 3 cans 62 shots total.

It's easy to lose focus and just sling steel. But take the time to setup, align the bands with the target, FOCUS.

And these 7/16 steel pack a PUNCH!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

We are supposed to be keeping our cans? Everyone shot this year at 33 feet is bagged and counted. I'm up to 19 for this contest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> We are supposed to be keeping our cans? Everyone shot this year at 33 feet is bagged and counted. I'm up to 19 for this contest.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great shoot'n! You don't have to keep the cans bro. A picture will do. I will tally them for each month.

Sling-On!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Five more for the tally.


----------



## skarrd

i'm out for a couple weeks,bad dog bites to the right hand,no tendons hit,but bunch of stitches.ya'll keep on killin them cans.


----------



## Scrat

skarrd said:


> i'm out for a couple weeks,bad dog bites to the right hand,no tendons hit,but bunch of stitches.ya'll keep on killin them cans.


Dang Skarrd, that really stinks. Get better soon man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> i'm out for a couple weeks,bad dog bites to the right hand,no tendons hit,but bunch of stitches.ya'll keep on killin them cans.


Sorry to hear that. Heal up soon man

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

2 bud cans in for the new ttf shooter this shoots really well 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

You don’t have to keep track of mine. I’m just having fun bustin em with different frames.


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> i'm out for a couple weeks,bad dog bites to the right hand,no tendons hit,but bunch of stitches.ya'll keep on killin them cans.


Oh man! Heal up soon my brotha!


----------



## Covert5

Ibojoe said:


> You don't have to keep track of mine. I'm just having fun bustin em with different frames.


Glad you are having fun Ibojoe! And gorgeous frames they are! Don't you love it when beautiful pieces can create such destruction?! Lol!


----------



## Covert5

Got these 2. One yesterday and one today. Been playing around with different pouches.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got My Kill today after all.

Moved my catch box 33 feet from my back garage door. Shot from in my garage, just out of the rain. The kill shot it was DARK, just a small reflection from the garage lights.

But, I got my kill. It's no longer a question "if I can", just "going to do it"










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Got My Kill today after all.
> Moved my catch box 33 feet from my back garage door. Shot from in my garage, just out of the rain. The kill shot it was DARK, just a small reflection from the garage lights.
> But, I got my kill. It's no longer a question "if I can", just "going to do it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome dedication to the cause! Nice kill!


----------



## Covert5

Horizontal kill!


----------



## KX4SAM

Covert5 said:


> Horizontal kill!


Nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

The hammerhead claims another victim.


----------



## bingo

1 in today bit windy with the ttf









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Seven more to the tally.


----------



## Tree Man

Got a quick one this morning with this orange and black beauty from Port boy and 1/4" steelies.


----------



## KX4SAM

Took out three today, Not clean cuts but shredded. The wind was blowing such that the band would vibrate from the wind.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Seven more for me. I got two earlier this week (forgot to post the pics). One was a horizontal hanger.










I took out five today. Had to quit due to the cold and the wind and the notch in my thumb and index finger.










All were taken out with 5/16 hex nuts and my Wham-O.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Three total today with a good variety. First up was the zephyr with a 12 shots








Next was the mesquite-oh with 22 shots








Then finished up strong with the Taurus TTF at 6 shots. 








All three were a with a mix of steel. 5/16, 3/8, and a couple 7/16ths for good measure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I'll count this, went out back to field test this two slingshots. Wrap&Tuck this morning.

They worked very well.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Tree Man said:


> The hammerhead claims another victim.


Oh yeah! Nice Treeman! Gotta love that hammerhead! Probably munched through that can like paper!


----------



## Covert5

Tree Man said:


> Got a quick one this morning with this orange and black beauty from Port boy and 1/4" steelies.


Awesome frame! PB makes some beauties!


----------



## Covert5

Meltonactual, awesome kills! How did you like the horizontal kill? I love the last shot when you make the cut! The final cut sends both halves flying apart until the string stops them and they swing back around tangling with each other! Reminds me of the pin action in bowling!


----------



## KX4SAM

Two more today, but the last one was most important. Shooting with my granddaughter!

Today we worked on an anchor point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Scrat, nice clean cuts!


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Two more today, but the last one was most important. Shooting with my granddaughter!
> Today we worked on an anchor point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome KX4SAM! Great way to spend a Sunday! Nothing beats sling'n with family! A family that slings together, stays together!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Finally had a chance to shoot 3 more after my work travel week.

This is my first ever tube shooting can cut. Picked up the HBR Stainless Steel frame from GZK.









Another can with the Samurai Conus









And a new PFS just finished up from Dogwood. This is the initial shooting test and can cut.


----------



## KX4SAM

Good shooting, I miss your kill shots when your gone. Welcome back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scrat

Three total today with the Taurus. First one was a little 8 oz can








I started the third one with 7/16. Velocity was to slow and I just smashed it into a ball. Took a long time to finish it off but finally prevailed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> Finally had a chance to shoot 3 more after my work travel week.
> 
> This is my first ever tube shooting can cut. Picked up the HBR Stainless Steel frame from GZK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-1059.JPG
> 
> Another can with the Samurai Conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-1066.JPG
> 
> And a new PFS just finished up from Dogwood. This is the initial shooting test and can cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-1071.JPG


Welcome back and awesome kills! How do you like that HBR? That Conus looks great and awesome pfs build!


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> Two more today, but the last one was most important. Shooting with my granddaughter!
> 
> Today we worked on an anchor point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is awesome,i love shooting with my Grandaughter,be careful tho,she may just fall in love with your favorite sling lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Let the LBS chew on one.


----------



## KX4SAM

Ibojoe said:


> Let the LBS chew on one.


Pretty Slingshot, and a clean kill!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Covert5 said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had a chance to shoot 3 more after my work travel week.
> 
> This is my first ever tube shooting can cut. Picked up the HBR Stainless Steel frame from GZK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-1059.JPG
> 
> Another can with the Samurai Conus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-1066.JPG
> 
> And a new PFS just finished up from Dogwood. This is the initial shooting test and can cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-1071.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back and awesome kills! How do you like that HBR? That Conus looks great and awesome pfs build!
Click to expand...

C5, thanks. I've been wanting to add a wire-like tube shooter to my lineup and saw the HBR on GZK for $29 and couldn't pass it up. Shooting looped tubes is a bit of a learning curve, but did ok with it quickly. I like the wide fork gap and was able to adjust my anchor point to match. I will probably add a paracord wrap, but felt fine as is. The thumb brace is nice. That's one of the reasons I got it.


----------



## meltonactual

Covert5 said:


> Meltonactual, awesome kills! How did you like the horizontal kill? I love the last shot when you make the cut! The final cut sends both halves flying apart until the string stops them and they swing back around tangling with each other! Reminds me of the pin action in bowling!


The horizontal setup forced me to aim! I'm used to shooting a vertical can. My shooting style is pretty accurate on the horizontal but I may shoot a little high or low from shot to shot. A vertical can is forgiving to variance in vertical aim, a horizontal can is not. It was really satisfying when the last shot clipped the can. Like you said, the can flies apart and bounces back. When it comes to rest, the two pieces are hanging like a set of fuzzy dice. You can see from a distance that the can is done. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> one more for 2021,modded B-52,with PP tapered.075[?] and 3/8s steels,in between raking and burning leaves


Steven, how do you like those PP clamps ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I'll take 4 today. Nice day outside to shoot.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Just one today. Started with the mesquite and had a band tear so finished with the scout. 
Mostly 5/16 steel from 18m. I couldn't get the last bit to cut so I went up to 10m and put it out of its misery with a shot of 7/16. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Just one for me today. I was up to some other slingshot hijinks this afternoon. This one took over 50 shots. I was shooting through the hole part of the time and when I did hit, I kept clipping chunks out of it. 50+ shots of 5/16 hex nuts and an occasional 3/8 steel. This one didn't want to let go!










My can hook took a few direct hits. It got twisted up pretty bad. That was one tough can today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more for 2021,modded B-52,with PP tapered.075[?] and 3/8s steels,in between raking and burning leaves
> 
> 
> 
> Steven, how do you like those PP clamps ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapata
Click to expand...

i like em ,they didnt change my aim or anchor points by much,i got them before wil showed the idea of turning the forks backwards ,either way the band change time is quicker and simpler


----------



## MakoPat

skarrd said:


> i'm out for a couple weeks,bad dog bites to the right hand,no tendons hit,but bunch of stitches.ya'll keep on killin them cans.


Man! I hate this for you. I saw where you said you got "reworked". Dang! that's harsh.
I know it'll be difficult, but rest till you heal, buddy.


----------



## MakoPat

I apologize for double posting...

I feel I need to post this separately for posterity. I said I would spend a year with natties only (plus one LBS) and I made it a few weeks before all kinds of awesome started coming my way. I mean, Nathan Masters released a PFS! I am only human... so I am focusing on Natties... just going to be sure to shoot one natty a day for at least half my frame time.

Also the frame switching and life handling are cutting into my can killing time which has lead me to this wonky shooting trend. Next I am trying a horizontal cut.

I share this for those that have hit a plateau and need to know others struggle as well, for encouragement. You will get your accuracy IF you maintain your fun and consistent practice.

And just look at this can! I couldn't donthis on purpose if I wanted to. Hahaha...

A few weeks ago I cut tge 'Dr. Pepper' logo out of the center of an 8oz can. Now I am unintentially torturing this one with a slow death. I have to be very careful not to jar it when ammo collecting less it break.

Think I will finish it with my Flippin Pickle and 1/4" steel so I can say I have a can kill under on that frame.

PS- I had not shot PFS in a long while. I love Gappers, but land's sake alive PFS are fun!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

MakoPat said:


> I apologize for double posting...
> 
> I feel I need to post this separately for posterity. I said I would spend a year with natties only (plus one LBS) and I made it a few weeks before all kinds of awesome started coming my way. I mean, Nathan Masters released a PFS! I am only human... so I am focusing on Natties... just going to be sure to shoot one natty a day for at least half my frame time.
> 
> Also the frame switching and life handling are cutting into my can killing time which has lead me to this wonky shooting trend. Next I am trying a horizontal cut.
> 
> I share this for those that have hit a plateau and need to know others struggle as well, for encouragement. You will get your accuracy IF you maintain your fun and consistent practice.
> 
> And just look at this can! I couldn't donthis on purpose if I wanted to. Hahaha...
> 
> A few weeks ago I cut tge 'Dr. Pepper' logo out of the center of an 8oz can. Now I am unintentially torturing this one with a slow death. I have to be very careful not to jar it when ammo collecting less it break.
> 
> Think I will finish it with my Flippin Pickle and 1/4" steel so I can say I have a can kill under on that frame.
> 
> PS- I had not shot PFS in a long while. I love Gappers, but land's sake alive PFS are fun!


Ditto on every word you wrote. Sounds like me for this year too!

Savor every shot. Life isn't about how few shots to cut a can, it's about the path to get there. Every shot, even the misses are a shot of pure joy!

Agree that PFS shooting is fun. Also comes in many styles and flavors. Long bands, short bands, flat bands, round bands, speed bump, wrist flip, ..... there is something for everyone!


----------



## MakoPat

Palmettoflyer said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for double posting...
> I feel I need to post this separately for posterity. I said I would spend a year with natties only (plus one LBS) and I made it a few weeks before all kinds of awesome started coming my way. I mean, Nathan Masters released a PFS! I am only human... so I am focusing on Natties... just going to be sure to shoot one natty a day for at least half my frame time.
> Also the frame switching and life handling are cutting into my can killing time which has lead me to this wonky shooting trend. Next I am trying a horizontal cut.
> I share this for those that have hit a plateau and need to know others struggle as well, for encouragement. You will get your accuracy IF you maintain your fun and consistent practice.
> And just look at this can! I couldn't donthis on purpose if I wanted to. Hahaha...
> A few weeks ago I cut tge 'Dr. Pepper' logo out of the center of an 8oz can. Now I am unintentially torturing this one with a slow death. I have to be very careful not to jar it when ammo collecting less it break.
> Think I will finish it with my Flippin Pickle and 1/4" steel so I can say I have a can kill under on that frame.
> PS- I had not shot PFS in a long while. I love Gappers, but land's sake alive PFS are fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto on every word you wrote. Sounds like me for this year too!
> 
> Savor every shot. Life isn't about how few shots to cut a can, it's about the path to get there. Every shot, even the misses are a shot of pure joy!
> 
> Agree that PFS shooting is fun. Also comes in many styles and flavors. Long bands, short bands, flat bands, round bands, speed bump, wrist flip, ..... there is something for everyone!
Click to expand...

Woooooooooo!!!


----------



## KX4SAM

MakoPat

Wow,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Just one for now. Shoot at least 1 every day









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

Finally!
Knocked it down with my mini Mi'kmaq Warrior natty and 5/16" steel.

8 total.

It is ugly!! Hahaha...

Now to line in this PFS.


----------



## KX4SAM

This was the most fun I've had in a while. did not have to rehang the can once.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

KX4SAM said:


> This was the most fun I've had in a while. did not have to rehang the can once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad to hear SammyIf it aint fun its not worth it

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Bit windy which made it more fun. 7 today for 27 
[img ]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210119/7b1f5bc0079c2bb8a6fcfa35b3e68a23.jpg[/img]

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Number 3 and last today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Number 3 and last today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice shoot'n and good idea! Gonna try that one thanks!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Managed to split 5 today. Tried out the horizontal hanging for the 1st time. Some aspects were easier and some were harder. Nice change from the vertical and still lots of fun.

Added a couple gappers to the fun today!

Dusted off the Torque and made sure it still shoots as well as I remembered.









HDPE Goblet, great frame and accurate.









Simple Shot Champ works great with long bands.









Simple Shot Flipping Pickle PFS, fresh out of my mail box. Shooting it 5 minutes after the mailman dropped it off.









And last can was done in by a classic Bonegrip PFS.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my three today. (Thus far). Shot count was up, distracted by Blue Birds and Carolina Wens.

At least that's my story!


----------



## Facewizard13

I got to go out and kill one today! Its a lot easier shooting a can like this. Before, I was just shooting it on the ground. Cut it with a lot less shots this time so, I must be doing something right.

Had only 2 hand webbing hits this time too. Didn't feel a thing with my new archery glove.

Im trying to incorporate new things when I shoot, but it seems like when I do, I just spray everywhere. Im trying to be more mindful of how I hold the pouch, elbow, and my release. It kinda seems like I start to figure it out and im consistently hitting in one place. Then I'll change where I'm aiming a bit and be off all over again. Oh well. Maybe I just need to be consistent and try to find what works and stick with it.

Im still using the clay ammo, maybe thats it? I dont feel like at 30 ft clay would make much of a difference for accuracy. Im sure if I got steel bearings that were bigger than 3/8 I'd have a chance of hitting better haha.

So the uh... "catchbox"... or what i threw together to resemble a catchbox did what it was supposed to do. I was able to retrieve about 90% of what I shot, which is great. I really, REALLY, want to put something together that involves mesh, pvc pipe, and some clamps. I've seen other designs out there where the ammo doesn't bounce out and I can see now how that would be such a boon.

I only went for an hour and a half this time. Im trying to be mindful of when I get tired because when you're tired you don't do anything right. My right eye started to go blurry from being closed for so long from aiming lol.

Sorry for the wall of text. I hope you guys will read this and give me your thoughts!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Again, I have had a blast today.

Some talk of instinct or aiming, I can get in a routine, and hit the can repeatedly. But when I start slipping, go back and point by point set up, and watch the steel hit the can.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Sammy, you're turning into a sling shooting Monster! Hope you haven't increased consumption of those drinks, just to get more cans! Don't want to hear stories of slinging drove you to drinking! :blink:


----------



## KX4SAM

My daughter saves those can for me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth

Took my Bill Hays prototype I won from the Christmas giveaway along with a Warrior Navy Seal pouch and got me 6 for the night. Love the way this thing feels and shoots!


----------



## KX4SAM

I'm still patiently waiting on the unit I won. Almost patiently

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

One little 222ml cold shot put to rest


----------



## MakoPat

I cut all but the last 5 shots with my Flippin Pickle and 1/4" steel. My hand started gettin tired so I finished with my Mi'kmaq Warrior natural and 5/16" steel.

9 total.


----------



## KX4SAM

Alright folks were back. Killed 3 with low shot counts, but no picture of number 3. So I'll claim Two. 11,14,15. Really good day for this old man. Rack a load of leaves, shoot a can, repeat twice


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Add 3 more to my monthly total.

Shooting a SWPFS that I picked up in early December. Sweet shooting Slim Waist PFS. This is can #25









Same sling for #26









Pulled out the SWOPFS from Pawpawsailor for can #27


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> Add 3 more to my monthly total.
> 
> Shooting a SWPFS that I picked up in early December. Sweet shooting Slim Waist PFS. This is can #25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 25.JPG
> 
> Same sling for #26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 26.JPG
> 
> Pulled out the SWOPFS from Pawpawsailor for can #27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 27.JPG


Awesome pfs frames!


----------



## bingo

Last but if light got this done big pouch and gong chi bands never tryd them out









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my three today. don't know or care about shot count (no good)

It's still a thrill to set up and watch the steel rip through the can.

I started with my Scout, but developed a band tear, so out come the FUG.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 today. Ran out of full size Pepsi cans went to 5.5 oz cans for the last two. Putting the Torque and OPFS through the paces..

33








I'm with Monroe I may have to put tubes back in the rotation.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Testing my slingchux with 5/16 steelys. Killed 6 cans today. Slingchux was set up in six different band and fork configurations for each can! As you can see the forks were set up high, low, turned in or out, and utilized flats and tubes. Fun! Fun! Fun!


----------



## Facewizard13

Still don't know what I'm doing but at least the ammo is going the right direction









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Alright im headed home









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

I got one more today. I took my rock chucker B52 out for a spin. I cut the can with 1/2 steel.

I was trying 3/4 butterfly, or at least that's what I think I was doing. All my shots were with the pouch floating in the air a couple of inches behind my ear with my head tilted over sighting down the top band. Fractional butterfly or not, it was something new and I surprised myself with decent accuracy with a "floating anchor".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

These short days are killing me. Hopefully I can get a few in this weekend. At least you guys are picking up my slack! You've all been getting it done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Git 1 down today with this twisty natty thin bands here .65 18 10 taper 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Shot 2 yesterday and another 2 this morning.

Flipping out with a Flipping Pickle!









Love the feel of the SWOPFS!









Stinging with a Wasp IMP....









And a little fun with a Dogwood natty!


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> Shot 2 yesterday and another 2 this morning.
> 
> Flipping out with a Flipping Pickle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 28.JPG
> 
> Love the feel of the SWOPFS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 29.JPG
> 
> Stinging with a Wasp IMP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 30.JPG
> 
> And a little fun with a Dogwood natty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 31.JPG


Awesome pfs line-up!


----------



## KX4SAM

Never go out for a quick kill. Just don't..

Function test of band set. Through together a natty and drilled it.

I think the band set is proven.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

1st can for for verification.

This one was for FUN!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

I banded up my axiom ocularis with some blue .75 bands. I was shooting 3/8s steel. I filleted this can. It just kept hanging on. With every hit it just peeled open wider. I finally got it somewhere between 30 and 40 shots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 cans for today including 2 Tostitos tops and spinners. Mule and FUG

37









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Stankard757 said:


> 4 cans for today including 2 Tostitos tops and spinners. Mule and FUG
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Nice mule 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

bingo said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 cans for today including 2 Tostitos tops and spinners. Mule and FUG
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mule
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, bingo. Bloodwood from @DSIL quickly becoming my fav

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimR

I cut one today, indoors and short range so it doesn't count, but it took 18 shots.

I;m shooting very light tubes and 1/8 oz fishing sinkers. I tried 6 mm airsoft and I could not get them to dent the can. I'm cautious about steel indoors in a masonry basement but lead is safe.

10 meters? Still too cold I think but I;ll try a couple shots tomorrow if it gets above 40 F.


----------



## KX4SAM

Cut up three cans this afternoon. Scout works great.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

I just got this Bandolero I think Thursday or Friday from Mojave Mo.

It has a great weight to it... Shoots like a Scout LT or SPS, but is a touch smaller than an SPS.

No.11 is a can killer. 1/4" steel and 2 more cuts for a total of 11 for Jan and 2021. The 2nd cut was very clean for me. I have Snipersling .5mm yellow this frame with 14mm to 10mm tapers.

I did not officially keep count due to my small draw length and 1/4" ammo but only 3 trips down the hall onbthe Coke can... that puts the count under 75 shots fired.


----------



## Stankard757

6 "Canstructions" among other what I can finds 

43









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Two today with the scout. Trying out some simple shot black .5. I don't think it's quite as snappy as the precise but I like it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my can fix today. Multiplex by racking, kill a can, haul to street, kill a can. It works for me!!!!

5 count today, Loving shooting.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got two yesterday afternoon. 5/16 hex nuts and my Wham-O.


----------



## skarrd

Getting back in the game,bands are PP tapers [.075?] cut 2 inches shorter from the pouch end,started with 3/8s steel,hand slap,switched to 1/2 in glass marbles,much better. Can Destroyed,hand is better but will be using lighter bands for a bit longer,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Second time out today. 3 more, for 8 can total today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

skarrd said:


> Getting back in the game,bands are PP tapers [.075?] cut 2 inches shorter from the pouch end,started with 3/8s steel,hand slap,switched to 1/2 in glass marbles,much better. Can Destroyed,hand is better but will be using lighter bands for a bit longer,lol


I love ere'thing about this post. I can't imagine shooting that heavy again... but I love that frame and seeing you back it!

So good!!!


----------



## skarrd

Thanks its good to be back,and the heavy bands may be a thing of my past,lol


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Here are 3 more. Getting an handle on a new Hydra. Tried bands a few times and finally reverted to 15mm straight cut bands shooting 8mm ammo. Horizontal cut worked great!









Followed up with some PFS fun. Stinging with a Pocket Phoxx.









And some classy shooting with a Martin Whippet Sure Shot.


----------



## MakoPat

Okay, slingshot friends.

One for my Mi'kmaq Warrior natty... and I was on it with this one today. 5/16" steel and SS. 6mm tapers cut 5" from the big end.

One for No.11, mostly with 1/4" steel. As I got hand fatigue I swithed to 5/16" steel as I could see better where I was hitting. Still learning this one... still loving it, too.

13 Can Cuts for Jan. 13 is my minimum/month if I am to beat my personal 2020 Can Cut total of 159.

Going from Gapper mini natty and full sized frame is not so difficult as I imagined as I shoot them both in very different ways.

Mi'kmaq is 90 degree cant with a twisted pouch (thumb on cheek).
No.11 is forks up and thumb on cheek.

Now occasionally swithing to PFS takes some focus so I remember to Twiat & tweak with forks up Dgui style.

Carry on now.
Let's keep recycling.


----------



## skarrd

one more before dark,5/16s steels and 1/2 in straight cut SS .7's


----------



## KX4SAM

Horizontal cut! I'm happy to know I can shred one.

I do enjoy seeing your post!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Getting back in the game,bands are PP tapers [.075?] cut 2 inches shorter from the pouch end,started with 3/8s steel,hand slap,switched to 1/2 in glass marbles,much better. Can Destroyed,hand is better but will be using lighter bands for a bit longer,lol


Welcome back brotha Skarrd! Strike first, strike hard, no mercy!


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> Here are 3 more. Getting an handle on a new Hydra. Tried bands a few times and finally reverted to 15mm straight cut bands shooting 8mm ammo. Horizontal cut worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 32.JPG
> 
> Followed up with some PFS fun. Stinging with a Pocket Phoxx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 33.JPG
> 
> And some classy shooting with a Martin Whippet Sure Shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 34.JPG


Palmettoflyer, awesome horizontal kill!


----------



## KX4SAM

OK, Ill take 1, went out to field test a natural, had to finish the coke can with my scout. That can did not want to separate.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1 for the ttf frame 1 for the little tube shooter took a while to get into the tubes hit 0retty hard aswell tryd a 3rd with port boy mule but got dark
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## jhm757

Getting a new SlingShot in the mail was the motivation I needed to get back into SlingShot shooting and can cutting.

*BUT*

Unfortunately it didn't go real well. After looking back thru my posts I see the last time I cut a can was Sept.17th, so over 4 months without shooting. I did have 258 can cuts for the year, short of my goal of 365.

The only thing I seemed to be able to hit with the new SlingShot was my hand *"OUCH!" *and the frame *"Bummer!"*

I did finally remember to twist the pouch to send the ammo over the top of the frame instead of into my hand or the frame!

But I still couldn't seem to connect with the can.

So I switched to a couple of my old reliable SlingShots that I used to shoot well with, wasn't exactly shooting real well with them today, but I did manage to cut the can after a few dozen shots, might have even been more than a few dozen shots, shooting 3/8" steel and marbles.

Thanks to Covert5 for getting me back into can cutting, even if it has been a little painful.

Hopefully I will be able to stick with it and get back to shooting as good as I used to!

Jim - jhm757


----------



## StringSlap

Not counting, just sharing. Big frame with little bands and ammo. Heavy Hitter with .40 Sobong TaiChi and 5/16. Made confetti out of each half after cutting.


----------



## Covert5

jhm757 said:


> Getting a new SlingShot in the mail was the motivation I needed to get back into SlingShot shooting and can cutting.
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't go real well. After looking back thru my posts I see the last time I cut a can was Sept.17th, so over 4 months without shooting. I did have 258 can cuts for the year, short of my goal of 365.
> 
> The only thing I seemed to be able to hit with the new SlingShot was my hand *"OUCH!" *and the frame *"Bummer!"*
> 
> I did finally remember to twist the pouch to send the ammo over the top of the frame instead of into my hand or the frame!
> 
> But I still couldn't seem to connect with the can.
> 
> So I switched to a couple of my old reliable SlingShots that I used to shoot well with, wasn't exactly shooting real well with them today, but I did manage to cut the can after a few dozen shots, might have even been more than a few dozen shots, shooting 3/8" steel and marbles.
> 
> Thanks to Covert5 for getting me back into can cutting, even if it has been a little painful.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to stick with it and get back to shooting as good as I used to!
> 
> Jim - jhm757


Welcome back Jim! Glad it arrived safely! A little sting, but I'm glad it motivated you to start up again. That tiny turtle was made by MakoPat! Don't forget to twist and tweak! Sling-On!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

A couple more today before the rains caught up here on the southeast coast.

This little beauty was made by our brother Andri Nabawi. Picked it about 6 months ago and I should really be shooting it more. It is a great frame that I think he calls it the "Butterfly" but not 100% sure. Please feel free to correct me if anyone knows for sure.









This PFS frame looks very similar to a Pickle Bone but is called the "Stone Cold PFS" I am guessing it got its name from the 1st build of it was done in a stone like HDPE looking material. It's design goes back to Sanch and CanOpener days on the Community site. I discovered a picture of it and traced it to create this version in two color HDPE. If anyone knows the history of this and it relation to the Pickle Bone, I would like to know more? Not sure which came first either?


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> A couple more today before the rains caught up here on the southeast coast.
> 
> This little beauty was made by our brother Andri Nabawi. Picked it about 6 months ago and I should really be shooting it more. It is a great frame that I think he calls it the "Butterfly" but not 100% sure. Please feel free to correct me if anyone knows for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 35.JPG
> 
> This PFS frame looks very similar to a Pickle Bone but is called the "Stone Cold PFS" I am guessing it got its name from the 1st build of it was done in a stone like HDPE looking material. It's design goes back to Sanch and CanOpener days on the Community site. I discovered a picture of it and traced it to create this version in two color HDPE. If anyone knows the history of this and it relation to the Pickle Bone, I would like to know more? Not sure which came first either?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 36.JPG


Two awesome frames! I've seen the pickle bone, but I've never seen that style of a pfs frame before! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out for my FUN shoot. Killed three more for a total of 4 today. My shooting table. A line from my cooker exhaust through the table marks 33 feet.

NO, I did not buy an Easy-Up for shooting. Been unused in my garage for years. Repurposed it for shooting in the rain.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Awesome, now I'm not worried about the weather on Saturday morning!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Covert5 said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more today before the rains caught up here on the southeast coast.
> 
> This little beauty was made by our brother Andri Nabawi. Picked it about 6 months ago and I should really be shooting it more. It is a great frame that I think he calls it the "Butterfly" but not 100% sure. Please feel free to correct me if anyone knows for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 35.JPG
> 
> This PFS frame looks very similar to a Pickle Bone but is called the "Stone Cold PFS" I am guessing it got its name from the 1st build of it was done in a stone like HDPE looking material. It's design goes back to Sanch and CanOpener days on the Community site. I discovered a picture of it and traced it to create this version in two color HDPE. If anyone knows the history of this and it relation to the Pickle Bone, I would like to know more? Not sure which came first either?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 36.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Two awesome frames! I've seen the pickle bone, but I've never seen that style of a pfs frame before! Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...

Thanks C5,

The Stone Cold is actually a picture on the Community site in the top of the PFS Daily. Most people never even notice it. I traced the picture and captured the design for everyone to enjoy.

Stone Cold PFS | The Slingshot Community Forum


----------



## bingo

Big port boy mule 16 shots best yet and more to come 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Me and the mule had a great day afew hours out today 9.5s steel doing the job 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Team work with 8 steels here on the bud can run out of light with little shooters









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

bingo said:


> Big port boy mule 16 shots best yet and more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


That doesn't look like a PB Mule, can you put up a better picture of it? It looks like a great frame with a Scorpion style handle 

I see it now, it was the lanyard that added to an idea that I've been working on


----------



## skarrd

first cut of the day with the new Hydra from Covert5 and i think they are the .8 bands from SS,6 in AL,1/2 in straight cuts,3/8s steels,awesome little shooter,very comfy in the hand


----------



## Stankard757

4 for the day with the Bloodwood Mule and the Elephant Foot natty

47









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Hello all, killed three with the FUG, took the green twig back out and killed a can with it.

Four Total










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Three first time out. First time shooting this frame..

If I keep shooting this one, ill have to install a lanyard.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Shorten the active by 15mm. Improved response. It will Keeel.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Bud can 8 steels with little champ 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more today before the rains caught up here on the southeast coast.
> 
> This little beauty was made by our brother Andri Nabawi. Picked it about 6 months ago and I should really be shooting it more. It is a great frame that I think he calls it the "Butterfly" but not 100% sure. Please feel free to correct me if anyone knows for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 35.JPG
> 
> This PFS frame looks very similar to a Pickle Bone but is called the "Stone Cold PFS" I am guessing it got its name from the 1st build of it was done in a stone like HDPE looking material. It's design goes back to Sanch and CanOpener days on the Community site. I discovered a picture of it and traced it to create this version in two color HDPE. If anyone knows the history of this and it relation to the Pickle Bone, I would like to know more? Not sure which came first either?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 36.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> Two awesome frames! I've seen the pickle bone, but I've never seen that style of a pfs frame before! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks C5,
> The Stone Cold is actually a picture on the Community site in the top of the PFS Daily. Most people never even notice it. I traced the picture and captured the design for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> Stone Cold PFS | The Slingshot Community Forum
Click to expand...

Palmettoflyer,

Thanks for sharing the link bro, I checked it out and you did a great job with yours! Good eye!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> first cut of the day with the new Hydra from Covert5 and i think they are the .8 bands from SS,6 in AL,1/2 in straight cuts,3/8s steels,awesome little shooter,very comfy in the hand


Glad to see it in action brotha!! Hail Hydra!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> Three first time out. First time shooting this frame..
> 
> If I keep shooting this one, ill have to install a lanyard.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sammy, feel free to pop a hole in it if you want to. But you should take the opportunity to make a no-hole lanyard.

Mi'kmaq Warrior made a great video on lanyard safety.


----------



## Stankard757

9 "Canstructions" for today. 8 for the split frame and her little sister..








And one testing out a new natty..









56

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Me again, Chicken cooking, Sun Shine, go kill a few cans. 
7 for today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

One little can cut today with the hydra head from C5. Apparently this was a Mojave Mo build. I had never shot a handle-less frame and wasn't sure what to expect. I was pleasantly surprised This little guy is a tack driver!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got 2 with my bark on entry,sun is out but breeze is cuttin cold


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Got 2 more in this afternoon before cold hands and play time was over.

PFS Mule build by Alex V. and spot on with a horizontal cut.









A splash of color shooting this YSYEO Little Foot and butterfly bands.


----------



## MakoPat

One more with Bandolero No.11

I love this frame. Snipersling .6mm tapers and 8mm steel. I went fast. I was hitting today.

Total for me is 14 can cuts.


----------



## Covert5

Got one with the new ice pickle! I changed my hold. I was shooting it flat. I tried canting the frame forward a little and I find I shoot better that way with this particular frame!


----------



## meltonactual

Took the F-16 out for a spin. Chopped up a can with 5/16 hex nuts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Split 3 with my FUG of many colors. Nice day to be outside and shooting. Picked up 1.5 pounds of steel out of my grass. I'm sure there's more. Cleaned out the catch box so the balls flow better.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Lunchtime kill with my little bean shooter. 3/8 steel. The can was emptied a couple nights ago, not during lunch.


----------



## skarrd

just one today,spent most of the day figuring out making it,first ever aluminium build,1/8 inch cause thats what i had laying around,3/4 in TBG,6 in AL,3.8s steels,it handled it,next project 1/4 in aluminium


----------



## 31610

Messing around with some different frames and rubber in the cold. But a kill was had ;-)


----------



## KX4SAM

The person's whose leg you see said I take credit. Not worrying about the count.

I have has a blast shooting with PalmettoFlyer. Let's just call it a community effort.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Messing around with some different frames and rubber in the cold. But a kill was had ;-)


Awesome shoot'n Portboy! A kill is a dish best served cold! Bbbbrrrrrr!


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> The person's whose leg you see said I take credit. Not worrying about the count.
> I have has a blast shooting with PalmettoFlyer. Let's just call it a community effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh wow you guys did a meet up?! That's awesome!


----------



## KX4SAM

Yes, we had a great time!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I went back out to shoot, wife went with Daughter. So...

Cable clamp hold can from moving.

Guess shot count on bottom can. I hit it 5 times in a row, missed #6, #7 split it.

I love to shoot cans!!!!!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Took down three more today, shameless and frameless! Frameless rig with 3/8 steel. (Note the field expedient catch box made from materials found in my mother-in-law's garage.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Back out again.

3 More, My Granddaughter put some serious dents in the bottom can.

What Thrill, watching her get better and better














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Last shots of day


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> Yes, we had a great time!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful day for shooting in SC. I think we were both shooting the wrong cans at some point.

Good day for sure!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Port boy said:


> Last shots of day


Nice shooting and great looking PFS frames!


----------



## 31610

Palmettoflyer said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last shots of day
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting and great looking PFS frames!
Click to expand...

 yes there very sweet frames I was lucky guy to get them thanks again Monroe;-)


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Last shots of day


I agree! Awesome frames for sure! Nice kill!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last shots of day
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Awesome frames for sure! Nice kill!
Click to expand...

 thanks C5 there a pleasure to shoot ;-)


----------



## MakoPat

15 total for January 2021.

Tomorrow is likely to be no shooting.

I had a little walk in the woods and done an 8oz Pepsi and some new pressed paper targets... videos when I can get them up...IF I can, my card reader is being wonky.

No.11 Bandolero with .6mm Snipersling and 5/16" steels.

M. Mo, I thank you for this frame!!


----------



## StringSlap

I don't post them all, but I've been busy! I don't think my shop trash can is OSHA compliant!


----------



## skarrd

these two today,the monster with 13 hits-14 shots,the root beer got a little hateful 18 hits-22 shots with 3/4 in TBGs,6in AL,3/8s steels,started on another can but 3 shots in the TBG *finally* broke,had that set of bands for a year on 3 different slingshot,hence the very short AL,lol,anyway shes all banded up again with .6 SS blacks 3/4 in,7in AL and a PP pouch,see what happens tomorroh


----------



## skarrd

update,xice-versa on the ALs,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Just having a little fun. Nailed three cans. I think I have resolved an consistent anchor point.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Okay you guys and gals, last day of the month! Get your kills by 11:59 pm pacific standard time to count for January. I will tally them up and do the drawing for the Wasp Delta Wing by the end of this week!

Sling-On my friends!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

I've been shooting, just haven't been keeping up with posting. Here's fifteen more to add to my Jan total.


----------



## Covert5

Slingdude! Wow that's killer time massacre!


----------



## Covert5

Got a horizontal cut with my CCW - Concealed Catapult Wallet, but the bands broke and finished it up with the Toucan!


----------



## skarrd

got these 2 yesterday,my last 2 cans and switched to shooting spinner with 1/4 inch,gotta go to the store today and get more sodas,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Field tested this sling shot this afternoon. Just sprayed this morning, Tied on a band set. It shot just fine.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

26 shots from 30 ft. Not bad for starting a couple weeks ago 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Facewizard13 said:


> 26 shots from 30 ft. Not bad for starting a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not bad at all, dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Two cans today after work. F-16 markII and 3/8s steel shot


----------



## Facewizard13

meltonactual said:


> Two cans today after work. F-16 markII and 3/8s steel shot


Why would you shoot at two cans? Those are pretty birds!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Sure are









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimR

I thought cutting a can with .177 BB only would be a challenge.

I'm shooting very light bands. I did cut the last one with marbles and 1/8 oz sinkers, but they need more draw weight than I can handle. My range is 25 feet in the basement.

So first shot with a BB was a through and through. I thought this is great, it might take a very long time to cut that can with small holes, but I can do it. And then. I can't get another one to penetrate. Once the can is dented, either it work hardens or the shape gives it strength or something. BBs bounce off. There is still only one hole in it. Well, two holes, I got frustrated and shot a sinker testing another band set.

So if BBs aren't working on this indestructible can anyway, I'm going to crush it with 6 mm soft air. It hasn't torn yet but it's getting pretty dented. Seems like sooner or later it has to surrender. Indoors I feel safer shooting soft air 6 mm than anything else. They are 3 grain vs the BB 5 grain so not that much difference in weight, but much bigger diameter.


----------



## meltonactual

Facewizard13, KX4SAM,

Two Cans, not toucans!  Come to think of it, I haven't seen any toucans around the area lately. Maybe someone is taking them out.


----------



## Ibojoe

Never realized that I shot this many cans. My January total: 3 bags and a bucket.


----------



## KX4SAM

Beautiful day outside. Redid the bands to the fork. Feels better. And I'm not worried the bands coming off.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

My oak natural is ready for action. Took three times attaching the bands to frame, but it finally pulls straight, (no twist in the bands) shoot hard and flat with 7/16 steel. Also found my aim point.

4 total for me today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

3 for the day. Taking my mind off things with my Mr. Pickles, mini OPFS and the Elephant Foot natty..

59

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

that Mr.Pickles is Awesome! did you make that?


----------



## skarrd

didnt make it to the store for more sodas-stepdaughter had a Dr.s appointment-but i found two Tall cans and cut them each twice first one with 5/16s steels,second with 3/8s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> that Mr.Pickles is Awesome! did you make that?


No sir, Youllshootyereyeout

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Shredded one after lunch. Wham-O with 3/8s steel.


----------



## Stankard757

6 for the day. 4 for the Bloodwood Mule and (R)evolution and 2 for Mr. Pickles and Split frame OPFS..

65

















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my Three cans end. The Monster cans would wiggle and LAUGH at me.

Not standing for that so I massacred them.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got three today. One after lunch and two after work. The two after work were the little 8 oz cans. I managed to (unintentionally) get a double cut on one of them. The one after lunch was with 3/8 steel and a frameless rig the after work cans were with my Wham-O.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Finally got the weather and free time to align and got my first 3 cans for February.

First two are courtesy of new frames from a winter trade with Sling-N-Shot. Darrell out did himself and now I have some awesome new frames in my arsenal.

















The last one is the result of testing a new router template. I 3D printed a design from our brother Bugsbrew for my router table and was just checking to make sure the Ocularis plugs fit correctly. Looked good and thought I would do a quick shooting test of the template. Little concern about the sharp edges on the template, but it shot so well, I kept it up and split a can.


----------



## KX4SAM

Warmed up on a Tuna can lid, then went back for the kill.

Wife suggested double hangers for the tuna can, and sure enough a hit on the bottom spins it fast.

Cans rotate some times and get stuck on top, I could lower the bar, but hitting at that position takes a little better shot.

Palmetto Flyer has been a huge help, along with others.

Love this hobby and shooting.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> Warmed up on a Tuna can lid, then went back for the kill.
> 
> Wife suggested double hangers for the tuna can, and sure enough a hit on the bottom spins it fast.
> 
> Cans rotate some times and get stuck on top, I could lower the bar, but hitting at that position takes a little better shot.
> 
> Palmetto Flyer has been a huge help, along with others.
> 
> Love this hobby and shooting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice shooting Sammy, you have come a long way in a short time. You would think can lids would make good spinners, but they just don't last long. Still fun to shoot!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Beautiful afternoon for shooting in the sunny southeast! Manage to double my fun this afternoon and got 6 cuts.

First two were with a new SWOPFS frame that I just built. These are the first can cuts with this frame.

















This is the solid brass frame build by Shane (Island Made Catapults). Sorry Shane, I need to polish it back up.









A simple HDPE nibbler that I got from Cruiser last year.









Another PFS from Cruiser.









And my favorite Arturo Samurai Conus made by the master himself.


----------



## StringSlap

skarrd said:


> didnt make it to the store for more sodas-stepdaughter had a Dr.s appointment-but i found two Tall cans and cut them each twice first one with 5/16s steels,second with 3/8s steels


Funny but I did the same exact thing today for the first time. I usually cut a can, then smash each remaining half into oblivion. But today I cut a can high and then hung the bottom half back up and cut that. Pretty cool!


----------



## StringSlap

Don't polish it Monroe! It will look like an antique as it patinas.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

StringSlap said:


> Don't polish it Monroe! It will look like an antique as it patinas.


But I thought everyone sits around and polishes their slingshots! :nono:


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Warmed up on a Tuna can lid, then went back for the kill.
> Wife suggested double hangers for the tuna can, and sure enough a hit on the bottom spins it fast.
> Cans rotate some times and get stuck on top, I could lower the bar, but hitting at that position takes a little better shot.
> Palmetto Flyer has been a huge help, along with others.
> Love this hobby and shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome shoot'n!


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer said:


> Beautiful afternoon for shooting in the sunny southeast! Manage to double my fun this afternoon and got 6 cuts.
> 
> First two were with a new SWOPFS frame that I just built. These are the first can cuts with this frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 4 No 42.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 5 No 43.JPG
> 
> This is the solid brass frame build by Shane (Island Made Catapults). Sorry Shane, I need to polish it back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 6 No 44.JPG
> 
> A simple HDPE nibbler that I got from Cruiser last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 7 No 45.JPG
> 
> Another PFS from Cruiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 8 No 46.JPG
> 
> And my favorite Arturo Samurai Conus made by the master himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 9 No 47.JPG


Palmettoflyer, awesome massacre and another awesome line-up!


----------



## Scrat

The daylight is lingering a bit longer now and the BLO is good and dry in my new board cut. So I took it out and cut these two before the sun went down. 12 shots and 11 shots of 3/8 respectively. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Two cans with the Toucan!


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out this afternoon to shoot. A little under the weather, normally getting outside and shooting helps. But not today.

And yes, I get excited when that can splits!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

4 kills.

OTT
Scout XT
.5 straight. 6.5" active length
3/8" steel balls
30 feet









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

KX4SAM said:


> Went out this afternoon to shoot. A little under the weather, normally getting outside and shooting helps. But not today.
> 
> And yes, I get excited when that can splits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those cans sure look small when you back up to your shooting distance dont they

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got this one yesterday. Chinese wire frame and 3/8 shot. It was hanging by a thread and didn't want to give up, but I finally shot it down.


----------



## KX4SAM

That's the attitude. We are bigger than the cans. We must win!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Just a quick kill, field test a repair made for friend.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

February 2021 has started slow for my can killing.

But I will be stepping up my efforts.

1 for Feb. and 16 for total CC 2021.

Man! y'all shooting straight and with some fine frames.


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out for my FUN shoot. These cans never had a chance


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Got this one set up with a wrap/ lanyard. Did some longer distance shooting at this can. It put up a good fight and took a lot of shots. Not sure exact count but it was a whole pocket full lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 today but lots of spinners and salsa tops..

67









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Another Field Test. New Bands

My count is 91 POST moving back out to 10M










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys. This one got the kiss of death by my Slingchux. I set her up with some 1632 tubes wrapped in camo paracord and a new single layer red Viking roo pouch. If you haven't tried warrior pouches, they are really awesome! They are laminated and won't fray. Before I was using their samurai double layer roos, but these single layer Viking ones are perfect for my shooting style with this light set up.


----------



## skarrd

Mr. Pickles n me today,got some more cans to deconstruct,now just need some warmer temps


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> Mr. Pickles n me today,got some more cans to deconstruct,now just need some warmer temps


Awesome little fella right there! Munch away!


----------



## KX4SAM

The blue can fought valiantly, But it finally gave in. Could no longer take the 7/16 steel.

3 for today.


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Took down these two today. Used my Wham-O and my F16 and 3/8s steel. I cut the second can into four pieces and knocked out the mouth of the can.


----------



## Stankard757

2 today finally got a break in the rain. Spilt frame and testing out new PFS natty

69
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Three today total. Two with 3/8 and one with 5/16. Beautiful weather and a great day to be outside. .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Had time for one extra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper, 100% Slingshot .55, 3/8 steel, SuperSure SuperPouch (possibly the best pouch ever?). Took 11 shots to convince the bottom half to head south.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Thought I would join in with my first can of the year with the new frame I built last week!


----------



## KX4SAM

Bottom can did not want to separate.. First time I've split the top ring on the can.

Got my Three










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Catapults and Carving said:


> Thought I would join in with my first can of the year with the new frame I built last week!


Awesome! Nice kill and welcome to the massacre! Happy sling'n and Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,new bands on Mr Pickle-3/4 in .7 SS blacks,both with 5/16s steel


----------



## Covert5

One vertical and one horizontal cut with Shane's heavy hitter mini! This thing is magical!


----------



## KX4SAM

I had a blast today out back shooting. Awesome Weather and can to kill. Middle can continued to uncoil. I was shooting at the bottom, And it tear a little bit.

Anyway 3 More for Sam.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Catapults and Carving said:


> Thought I would join in with my first can of the year with the new frame I built last week!


 That's a beauty


----------



## skarrd

the New Gorda n Flaca,with 3/8s steels,just before the rains got here


----------



## Unionman66

Finally! My first can cut! I was shooting clay ammo from 20 feet in my basement (that's all the room I have). I lost track but I hit that thing over 50 times before it broke. Not terribly impressive compared with most of you on here, but I'll take it!


----------



## skarrd

good shootin!


----------



## KX4SAM

You got it. That's the important thing. Welcome to the addiction.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Unionman66 said:


> Finally! My first can cut! I was shooting clay ammo from 20 feet in my basement (that's all the room I have). I lost track but I hit that thing over 50 times before it broke. Not terribly impressive compared with most of you on here, but I'll take it!


Congratulations on your first kill! It never gets old! Welcome to the massacre! Keep support'n the cause!

Sling-On!


----------



## KX4SAM

Just a little AM fun. Warmed up (stretch new bands) on a tuna can lid. I do need to reverse the bands so they lay flat.

Then massacre the soda can.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got 1 in today in the snow 8 steels a afew nattys 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

AKA Forgotten said:


> Catapults and Carving said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would join in with my first can of the year with the new frame I built last week!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty
Click to expand...

Thanks mate appreciate that! ????

Another 1 for me today with the lovely parasite from my buddy joe, lovely frame to shoot


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Catapults and Carving said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catapults and Carving said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would join in with my first can of the year with the new frame I built last week!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate appreciate that! ????
> 
> Another 1 for me today with the lovely parasite from my buddy joe, lovely frame to shoot
Click to expand...

Wow that's another beauty ????


----------



## KX4SAM

Got the bands reversed, it shoots hard and straight, which is more that I can say for me.

Just posted a video in General.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Got a couple new Wasp frames. The FTC and Stinger. Both are great shooters and doing well with a Semi-Butterfly band length. The FTC may become my go-to target frame for accuracy.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my Shot in early, I get back injection at 2PM. If he lets me shoot, well, well see.

Got 3 this am. That can sideways on top, I nailed it next shot.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Big cook last night / today got me busy.

I did get one.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Got this torque frame that High Dessert Flipper was kind enough to pass it along to me. Really a great shooting frame. I banded it up and got one quick cut in with it this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

A little cold and a little wet. Me and My Scout took out 3 cans today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

My fingers got a little Numb but I got it done.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome kills and awesome frame!


----------



## StringSlap

Shooting the centers out! Thought I was missing a lot on the first one before I noticed there was nothing left to shoot!


----------



## KX4SAM

Is that an Island Made? Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> Shooting the centers out! Thought I was missing a lot on the first one before I noticed there was nothing left to shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> center1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> center2.jpg


Oh yeah! Awesome shoot'n bro! That frame is a stunner!


----------



## StringSlap

KX4SAM said:


> Is that an Island Made? Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup. Island Made Thumper.


----------



## bingo

Got 2 cut today snows gone found quite abit of ammo 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

2 for me today, joint effort!


----------



## KX4SAM

I had an awesome shoot today. A lot of interesting items. Know my aim was good, ball headed for the can. But no impact? Split the ring again, not enough to rehang. Ok, not count but it was fun!


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Love being retired, Love Shooting.

Cut another ring, now, I fold it over the bar and keep hitting it till it split.

So, I'll count 3 today.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM, now that's how I want to retire! Great shoot'n!


----------



## KX4SAM

Wife asked me if I shot yet today, I said yes, she said, it's early, go shoot 3 more.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1 for the little pinky frames both .62 gzk 8 steels team work 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Still loving this hobby. Thinking I will re-band the plywood sling, then during the 3rd can, I saw a tear at the pouch. Finished up with my trusty scout.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

too cold to even shoot BBs in the garage here,still havent tried out my SSOTM entrys,Sheesh!was gonna set up in the kitchen,but,the womans already mad cause she has to work tomorroh,soooooo


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out yesterday to test new bands on the plywood sling.

They worked fine. Cut one can today.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Got this awesome frame from Bingo! This can never had a chance! Ain't she gorgeous?! Thanks brotha Bingo!


----------



## KX4SAM

Still cold and wet here. Shooting 6-7 cans is fun, but might be effecting my neck.

Still got my fix










And Again










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Three today. Team effort!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Love it, one for each can!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> Got this awesome frame from Bingo! This can never had a chance! Ain't she gorgeous?! Thanks brotha Bingo!


Enjoy bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Scrat said:


> Three today. Team effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome line-up Scrat!! Nice kills!


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this awesome frame from Bingo! This can never had a chance! Ain't she gorgeous?! Thanks brotha Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy bro
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Bingo! She's a keeper!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this awesome frame from Bingo! This can never had a chance! Ain't she gorgeous?! Thanks brotha Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy bro
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bingo! She's a keeper!
Click to expand...

Glad you like it 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Found this can in the wild! I had to take the opportunity to knock'em out! Just a fun quick video while running errands! Fun fact: the mall in the background is the Twin Pines Mall from Back To The Future where Marty Mcfly used the DeLorean, a Flux capacitor, 88mph, and 1.21 gigawatts to travel in time!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Got one with the Wolf SS and followed it with two jabs from two handmade Kiridashis! All made by brotha Skarrd! Thanks bro!


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my one can (thus far)

Someone gave me this band set (and the sling). I measured at .59,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Its almost time to go back outside here in tx...I've got about 2 dozen cans on death row...their time is coming

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Finally no rain and no ice! Got a couple (8) for today. 

77









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Awesome 8 cans

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

KX4SAM said:


> Awesome 8 cans
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Getting it out of my system. Haven't had the chance to shoot between work and the weather

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

You know it, go out for a quick kill, and can unravels.

Love to split a can.


----------



## KX4SAM

Beautiful Day outside in South Carolina.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 can warm up with these three

83









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

These two from yesterday forgot to get a photo before dark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got a nice day today so cut some cans-finally-got 4,then took Mr Pickles to the spinner,5 shots 5 hits,i quit right there,never hit 5 out of 5 before,except with the scorpion,3/8s steels SS black .7 and TBG 3/4 in wide straights7 in AL. Mr Pickles is just to accurate a sling,kind of takes the fun out of can killin,LOL. 21 hits out of 24 shots and 23 hits.extremely pleased


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice shooting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my 3 can kills today.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

3 cans today good stuff this band 100% in strong winds today till rain come on spoil the fun 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out this morning. Accuracy was off, but got 3 cans done.

Went back out this afternoon, and shot much better, even a 5 shot kill. My best ever!


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Inaugural can cut with SSOTM feb entry,3.8s steels


----------



## NattyByNature

Welp, I decided to jump into this headfirst, with 6 kills in 30 minutes. 3 cans at 10, 12, and 15 yds, with 16 13 and 20 shots respectively. 1 tin can at 10yds taking 70 shots. And one 8 oz redbull can at 38 yds taking 34 misses and only 4 hits to cut. I think the loss of energy due to distance and the angle of impact made it cut super fast.


----------



## NattyByNature




----------



## KX4SAM

Afternoon, went out to test band set, and never got back out.

Happy to claim one!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out. Just having fun.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Had time for one with the torque.









A couple more waiting on death row, Saved by the sunset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

KX4SAM said:


> Went out this morning. Accuracy was off, but got 3 cans done.
> 
> Went back out this afternoon, and shot much better, even a 5 shot kill. My best ever!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Way to go Man! 5 shots is awesome! I bet you didn't think a few months ago you would be a stone cold can killer today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1 the day afew shots wi these little nattys









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 can warm up for the day

89









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Just enjoying a beautiful day.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Went back out 6 5.5 ounce cans and spinners









95

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got these in today while waiting on the Plumber,and before the rains set in,good day for a can massacree


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Weather and work have not been slingshot friendly this month. Managed to get 4 in this week.

Bill's new TAG is pretty sweet! Not sure what you were to do with the bands he sends out with it? I swapped out the short bands for my regular PFS size and the TAG feels and shoots great.


----------



## KX4SAM

I'll take 3 this morning.

Not my best shooting. 









I have to continue to shoot, cans are growing










Have a great day all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

meltonactual said:


> Took the F-16 out for a spin. Chopped up a can with 5/16 hex nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An F-16 and 5/16 hex nuts - a formula for can cutting success!


----------



## KX4SAM

Two nice to say inside. I'l got 3 more, and proved to me, that my scout is the best shooter of my collection.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 for the day between the honey dos..

101









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KX4SAM said:


> Beautiful Day outside in South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful catch box too Sammy, but I sure hope you're not the one drinking all them Monster Energy drinks(?)........not good for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Scrat said:


> Had time for one with the torque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more waiting on death row, Saved by the sunset.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, I love that "waiting on Death Row "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> KX4SAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day outside in South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful catch box too Sammy, but I sure hope you're not the one drinking all them Monster Energy drinks(?)........not good for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Actually, I have never drank on, My youngest daughter brings bags of cans.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyByNature

KX4SAM said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KX4SAM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Day outside in South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful catch box too Sammy, but I sure hope you're not the one drinking all them Monster Energy drinks(?)........not good for you.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I have never drank on, My youngest daughter brings bags of cans.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I drink 3 red bulls a day, and the rest of my household goes thru 5-7 a day, good thing we have a dispoal method


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Catching up for February. 13 more.


----------



## KX4SAM

I had a lot of fun today. First 3 cans, 2 were used in a backyard slingshot league. Finished up those, and loaded 3 more.

I started not to record shot count on can bottom, the >20 means two many shots!!!!



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Another 6 for the day while dodging the rain..

107









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

the PP TAG arrived today banded and a bag of 5/16s steels,feels good in the hand,thick in the right places,shoots amasing,quick on target very smooth,the green can was executed with 5/16s,and the brown can with 3/8s steels.already lovin this frame


----------



## Scrat

Two today with the scout LT. It was a little breezy and I had a hard time with the second can. I finally had to resort to 7/16 to finish it off. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

7 more today.


----------



## bingo

2 for today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Afternoon folks, got 2 split and broken band, swapped in new spare band set, and back out. Could not leave a suffering can hanging.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the 2 today,5/16s steels. One of those days cant hit the side of a barn,,,,,from inside the barn,lol


----------



## Scrat

Just one today. Spent a lot more time tinkering than shooting. This one went down quick with 3/8 steel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Today's can shoot. Just 3 with no concern for shot count. Instead aim at small spot.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 can warm up with the split frame, mini conus and the fat lizard

113









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

KX4SAM said:


> Today's can shoot. Just 3 with no concern for shot count. Instead aim at small spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice shootin, Sammy

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

Im on the board this month. 3 cans









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1st of the month little natty .65 100 %









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got some nice dry weather little natty 16 -10 BSB and 18 12 100% on the little champ 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Here is the start of this month. Just 3 to get going. Was hoping for more today, but weather has turned real crappy for the afternoon. I think I'm becoming a fair weather shooter!

But makes for more shop time!

New Stanley built by Joe-032









Tag your it!









...and the Feb SOTM PFS Mule


----------



## NattyByNature

Decided to see how far I could tear this one apart. 15m 3/8 steel and a 22-12 taper .7 precise


----------



## Stankard757

4 for the day while working outside..

117









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyByNature

Cedar PFS in the works there?


Stankard757 said:


> 4 for the day while working outside..
> 117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

NattyByNature said:


> Cedar PFS in the works there?
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 for the day while working outside..
> 117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Started a Cedar Conus. Didn't realize it was in the pic until I uploaded.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Trying out the little nattys with precise .7 8 steels 1st little yew and 1st 20 shots on the can 2nd a wood unknown 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Afternoon, I did not shoot yesterday; so I doubled up today. Had to deal with internet company, and NEEDED to burn some stress.

It worked.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 can warm up enjoying a gorgeous day 

123









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

8 shots, 8 hits. Clean cut!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> NattyByNature said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar PFS in the works there?
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 for the day while working outside..
> 117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Started a Cedar Conus. Didn't realize it was in the pic until I uploaded.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> gonna be a beauty!
Click to expand...


----------



## Scrat

Two for the day one earlier to break in the new mule. And a second as I was losing daylight. May switch to 7/16 for a while. I love the smash of the bigger steel on a can. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Found a fosters can on my outing today 8 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> Found a fosters can on my outing today 8 steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk












Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Beautiful Day here in South Carolina.

After the live shoot on facebook, I got to get my can fix!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

3 cans and a salsa top









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Here is 3 from yesterday. Beautiful day here in the southeast of the USA.

Some good PFS fun!









This can is from a local craft brew and had a paper label glued to it. Just would not cut and eventually ripped off around the rim.









A bit of Oscar Blues Old Chub for the finish.


----------



## KX4SAM

StringSlap said:


> 8 shots, 8 hits. Clean cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleancut.jpg


Wow, Awesome shooting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Managed 4 today playing around with the new Conus and mini OPFS between adulting time
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I have a blasted shredding these cans, sun was out, hearing bird's calling to each other. And of course, the Ker-Pow sound when 7/16 steel hit a soda can.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

KX4SAM said:


> I have a blasted shredding these cans, sun was out, hearing bird's calling to each other. And of course, the Ker-Pow sound when 7/16 steel hit a soda can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those are properly shredded

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 with the maple PFS and Elephant foot natty









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Warmed up a bit, and dry ground, so I went out to shoot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

I took out one can today.. I dont have a pic. I've been shooting for 4 hours. Im tired lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Got three today two with the torque shooting 7/16 steel and one with a chalice and a combo of 5/16 and 3/8. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the one yesterday,5/16s kinda day


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n everybody! You guys are literally kill'n it! I'm playing catch up. I was super busy at work and I got the second dose of the vaccine and it whipped my @$$! I'll be posting the count updates and the drawing soon! Thanks for your patience and keep up the great shoot'n and showing off your gorgeous frames and kills!

Sling-On!


----------



## KX4SAM

Beautiful out side. Slaughter 3; still coffee my cup, hang 2 more.

Love shooting









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Back on the board! I spent basically all of February doing adult stuff. I did shoot a few cans but no time for cuts or pictures. I got two today. The Sam's cola can took 11 shots. The fancy seltzer can took waaay more than 11 shots, but I backed up and was shooting from about 50-55 feet on that one. Both were with 3/8s steel (the seltzer can got some 5/16s hex nuts launched at it as well).


----------



## Stankard757

4 can warm up for the day









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

5 more.


----------



## KX4SAM

Another nice day here in Coastal South Carolina










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Thumper with SSB .7 shooting 3/4 butterfly. Getting to really like 3/4. Still don't have quite the same accuracy as with my short draw, but this one went down in 10.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got these yesterday, actually the dew can was warm up, the ginger ale was a live 12 shots at 33. The coke was for fun.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Hello my sling friends! Thank you all for your patience. Here is the can cut count for January. Great shoot'n all and what a beautiful variety of frames out there! If you think there are discrepancies on your count, just PM me and I will fix it. Everyone who had kills in the double digits for January will be included in the drawing for the WASP Delta Wing, except those who decided to opt out. Those with a star next to their name will be entered in the drawing. I will post the video tomorrow! Good luck everyone and Sling-On!

2021 Personal Can Cut Challenge

JANUARY

-Covert5- 17
*Meltonactual- 28
*Slingdude- 34
Portboy- 4
*Skarrd - 17
-MakoPat - 15
*Treeman- 11
*Palmettoflyer - 38
Kottonmouth - 9
*Ibojoe - 10
*Bingo- 24
Facewizard13 - 5
-Stringslap- 14
*Stankard757 - 56
*KX4SAM - 89
*Scrat- 19
Jhm757 - 1


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice afternoon in Coastal South Carolina.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Quick 4 cans on a beautiful day with two new members of my natty fam









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Stankard757 said:


> Quick 4 cans on a beautiful day with two new members of my natty fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Those are crackers 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2 from yesterday with the natty nibbler and a combo kill with conus and stout,5/16s to start and 4 3/8s to finish,the 5/16s were just peeling it so switched to 3/8s,only one Actual cut on this one tho


----------



## KX4SAM

I finally got to where I feel human, went back out just to rip one can.

Hit 14 of 18 shots to split this one..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Life has been busy lately but took a break today and cut two. Not much, but it was with a new HDPE Fug that I made and my latest SWOPFS frame build. Both are amazing frames in completely different styles of shooting.


----------



## KX4SAM

Beautiful outside, had some fun shooting cans.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

How do you guys make your HDPE frames? Is it homemade plastics? Melted down milk jugs?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Facewizard13 said:


> How do you guys make your HDPE frames? Is it homemade plastics? Melted down milk jugs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I think Matt ( YSYEO) designer of the FUG, uses the 5 gallon Lowe's and Home Depot buckets as well as like pickle buckets etc from restaurants.....Randy Knapp and Matt both have great YouTube tutorials on it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys make your HDPE frames? Is it homemade plastics? Melted down milk jugs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think Matt ( YSYEO) designer of the FUG, uses the 5 gallon Lowe's and Home Depot buckets as well as like pickle buckets etc from restaurants.....Randy Knapp and Matt both have great YouTube tutorials on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

THATS COOL...... I want to try that

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Enjoys some time out ripping cans.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

One today with the mule.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Love ripping cans.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

At first I did think we had to save the cut cans. Then I found out I didn't have to. But I kept adding to the bag.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Five today.


----------



## KX4SAM

Just three.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

I'm falling behind! Great kills everyone! This was my line-up for today. A super comfy ergo natty made by Sling-N-Shot, the Wolf by Skarrd, and another gorgeous natty made by Bingo! 4 kills total!


----------



## Covert5

Okay everybody here is the January Giveaway result!






Congratulations! The winner please PM me your address so I can sling your Wasp Delta Wing to ya! Congratulations! Thanks for playing everyone! Keep the cause alive and the cans dead!

Sling-On!


----------



## Stankard757

Congrats Sammy

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Scrat said:


> One today with the mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your catch box. Mine is almost identical!


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Sammy!


----------



## devils son in law

Ha! I love the drawing and congrats, Sam!!


----------



## Scrat

StringSlap said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One today with the mule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I like your catch box. Mine is almost identical!
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Congrats Sammy and thanks for doing this C5!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Well done c5 congrats sam

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Just doing what I enjoy










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 cans for the Splits
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Congrats Sammy!!!


----------



## skarrd

this one today,with whatever cans i can find [the women are on a diet,so not drinking sodas] tried for a second cut but the 3/8s were just blasting it apart


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Found a little time today to work on a few. The HDPE brown frame is just something I whipped out this weekend. I'm loving the 60 mm wide PFS frames and wanted a variation to the OPFS. Virtually the same, just rounded the body. Nice shooter

This cut was actually done through the top of the can. It twisted after a couple shots, and I just kept shooting at the top of the can. A few shots later the bottom of the can ripped away from the lid.


----------



## Stankard757

Dude that hdpe frame is slick and a good lookin FUG too

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer, awesome idea bro. Gotta try that! A can kill from the top!


----------



## StringSlap

First I freed the widget...









Then I shot the widget...









Then I destroyed the evidence...









Disclaimer: No Guinness was harmed during this procedure!


----------



## bingo

Quick 1 today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

This one today with the Mo-dacious Conus by MojaveMo!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> This one today with the Mo-dacious Conus by MojaveMo!


I think only you C5 could shoot that Halfa Conus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

A couple of firsts. The OPFS can cut is my first full butterfly can cut. Normally, I shoot semi-butterfly and felt the urge to stretch the bands a little bit more. I'm not nearly as accurate at full arm width, but still got the job done.









This first is the first can cut from this PFS NanoAxe that I just made from HDPE. Shot this one in my regular semi-butterfly style. The PFS NanoAxe is a amazingly comfortable frame to hold. Great design.


----------



## KX4SAM

Teach that can to stick it's but up.










I'll be happy to take 3.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Good shooting Sammy. I need to check the calendar for this Saturday, maybe I can help you with a few of those?


----------



## KX4SAM

Cool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter-13

I'd like to say that it went down quickly but it actually took 17 3)8" steel to put it down. Only one I cut outside at 33'. Killed a couple more inside at 20'.


----------



## Covert5

Palmettoflyer, congrats on your first opfs kill @ full butterfly! And awesome nano axe!


----------



## Covert5

Hunter! Welcome to the party and nice kill!


----------



## Covert5

One with a classy OPFS made of zinc and copper chips in resin. Made by Drew.


----------



## StringSlap

Hunter-13 said:


> I'd like to say that it went down quickly but it actually took 17 3)8" steel to put it down. Only one I cut outside at 33'. Killed a couple more inside at 20'.


Nice shooting! Where'd you get that PFS? Homemade?


----------



## KX4SAM

New Weapon in my hands, all the way from Ukraine. Put my lanyard on it, and my bands. Took extra shots to find my aim, but then she shoots hard and straight.

May have a new favorite sling.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Some decent weather 1 down and a skinny can for tomorrow 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter-13

Got a break in the rain. Wanted to kill three but this one took too long so have to settle for one today.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Couple after work today before the Irish beer festival started. Tomorrow's targets will be Guinness Draught cuts

Still working on my full butterfly. Not too bad, but this one turned into a shredded mess before it cut. OPFS made by Stankard757, awesome frame and think I've found my sweet spot in frame PFS frame size.









Semi butterfly cut with the PFS Mule built by Richnewm. Awesome frame and dead accurate. Once it cut, I kept up the practice by punching the top from ~15 meters.


----------



## StringSlap

Palmettoflyer said:


> Couple after work today before the Irish beer festival started. Tomorrow's targets will be Guinness Draught cuts
> 
> Still working on my full butterfly. Not too bad, but this one turned into a shredded mess before it cut. OPFS made by Stankard757, awesome frame and think I've found my sweet spot in frame PFS frame size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 15 No 68.JPG
> 
> Semi butterfly cut with the PFS Mule built by Richnewm. Awesome frame and dead accurate. Once it cut, I kept up the practice by punching the top from ~15 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 16 No 69.JPG


Remember Monroe, once the nitrogen capsule falls out, it is customary to then shoot it!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Steve, will do! It’s your picture that reminded me to go get some Guinness for today. Otherwise it would have been green beer.


----------



## Covert5

Hunter-13 said:


> Got a break in the rain. Wanted to kill three but this one took too long so have to settle for one today.


Hunter, awesome frameless kill!


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> New Weapon in my hands, all the way from Ukraine. Put my lanyard on it, and my bands. Took extra shots to find my aim, but then she shoots hard and straight.
> May have a new favorite sling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sam, she's a beaut! Happy sling'n!


----------



## Hunter-13

StringSlap said:


> Hunter-13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to say that it went down quickly but it actually took 17 3)8" steel to put it down. Only one I cut outside at 33'. Killed a couple more inside at 20'.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shooting! Where'd you get that PFS? Homemade?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Long story short, I made it lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

just 2 today,other projects came up,always do tho,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

This ole man feeling rough today. Still got my can kill in.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter-13

Got to enjoy some of the good weather with a couple can cuttings.


----------



## skarrd

That is a good lookin pickle fork there


----------



## StringSlap

Pickles and beer!


----------



## Covert5

StringSlap said:


> Pickles and beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pickle_beer.jpg


Always a great combo!


----------



## Covert5

Snellie ate one today!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> Snellie ate one today!


Cool sling Oliver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snellie ate one today!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool sling Oliver
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Darrell! I don't know if you remember my post from awhile back. It's actually a Chinese face massager! Lol! Someone posted before me about getting some at a bazaar and they thought of it as a pfs hairsplitter! I got mine from aliexpress and it actually shoots really well for me. You can also shoot it as a mantis! Fun little shooter!


----------



## bingo

Cut 1 a found in a walk 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

This came in today, next time you see this with bands and cut cans










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Finally no rain!!

6 can warm up this morning









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Well, this little frame fits my hand, and shoots hard and straight. Now to do a better band installation and a Lanyard.

When the band slipped, Picked up my scout, hit 4 times in a row, missed one, next shot split it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Reinstalled bands after cutting new strips. These are more secure , lanyard.

Love this hobby.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Yyyeeeaaahhh! I'm glad it arrived to you safely Sam! Looks like it's serving you well! You and Stankard757 are twins both getting a WASP Delta Wing at the same time! Happy sling'n and bring on the pain to them cans!

Sling-On!


----------



## meltonactual

KX4SAM said:


> This came in today, next time you see this with bands and cut cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats on the win KX4SAM! Sting some cans with that wasp for us.


----------



## nike

:violin: :violin:Oh yeah


----------



## Stankard757

6 cans for the Hornet, PFS 60 and Fat Lizard...









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Got a couple today


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Good shooting Mike and Jason. Good to see someone ripping them up. Really crappy weather all weekend here. My back yard has been a no shoot zone way too long due to rain and wind.


----------



## skarrd

its been chaotic here to,plus all the Joyous spring activitys,mowing yards,cleaning gutters,fixing cars and mini bikes for summer stuff,iall the good stuff,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Not feeling well, but I still can rip a can. Still rip a can.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hunter-13

Today's two kills.


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Got a couple today


PB, Awesome shoot'n and awesome Axe!


----------



## Hunter-13

Heavy rain on the way so I got in a little can carnage before it hits. Cut the can then shot the heck out of the top ????


----------



## bingo

Soup can nearly done afew shots yet 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Haven't been posting much lately, but I have been shooting some. Mostly I've been too lazy to take pictures. this one from today is my first attempt at half butterfly. I don't count but it took less shots than I expected it would. The windage was easy but I need some time to get the elevation down. 








I've got a bucket full of cuts that I haven't accounted for since my last post. I'll get them laid out and counted one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just this one today,had to fix lawn mower and cut the yards,ah well,down side to summer,the grass grows,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KX4SAM

Today I fought with a double shield. Both aluminum and plastic label.

One picture showed the plastic holding it togeather

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

FUBAR!


----------



## KX4SAM

Wow, what a shoot today, I am used to hearing birds and dogs, but today a crow let out a cry just above me. I jumped, let the go by accident. It's gone.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

one more today between the drizzles,5/16s steel,takes more to cut the can but its a bit more challenging


----------



## KX4SAM

Another nice day to shoot. Band tear, left one standing. Glad I keep spares.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

These two with new frames from Palmettoflyer! Thanks for the sling'n fun my friend! These are going to be hard to put down!


----------



## skarrd

couple nice ones there,Good score. PF is an awesome maker,and shooter.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Covert5 said:


> These two with new frames from Palmettoflyer! Thanks for the sling'n fun my friend! These are going to be hard to put down!


Nice work there C5! Love the lanyards you put on the frames. Great idea on the SWOPFS frame. I should probably do that too.


----------



## KX4SAM

afternoon folks, I enjoyed today's shoot. Little warm, but nice

Now that I know I do not have to save the cans, I mash and boxed.
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hunter-13

Had a beautiful day to cause some can carnage!


----------



## KX4SAM

Team Effort today. It's always a pleasure to have Monroe over, always learn another way to improve.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 31610

One down ;-)


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> Team Effort today. It's always a pleasure to have Monroe over, always learn another way to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The pleasure was all mine! Happy to see you shooting well and reaching your goals. Thought you were going to post the other pic!


----------



## 31610

3 more shooting with an audience haha


----------



## Palmettoflyer

That's cool Jason! I see the snow melted. Was the rabbit frozen in place from the winter freeze?

Great shooting and good to see you are making use of all those new frames you built.


----------



## 31610

Rabbit is pretty tough and stealthy she survived the winter and the fisher and fox and coyotes lol. The two frames not done yet the small one needs a little work on band grooves I have them a mess but the bigger one good to go they shoot well


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> 3 more shooting with an audience haha


Back at bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these today,started out with the aluminum frame and decided to give the PBPFS another try,fun afternoon


----------



## Covert5

Sam and Monroe, glad you guys are able meet up once and awhile to rip some cans apart! That's awesome!


----------



## Covert5

Jason, awesome frames brotha and awesome kills. I'm sure that rabbit had a sigh of relief that he wasn't on the receiving end of those frames! Lol


----------



## Covert5

Brotha Skarrd! Awesome pfs frames amd kills!


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Jason, awesome frames brotha and awesome kills. I'm sure that rabbit had a sigh of relief that he wasn't on the receiving end of those frames! Lol


lol ya just sits there eating clover . Just got some finish started on them thanks bro ;-)


----------



## KX4SAM

Yesterday, Second picture. No can shoot today, ran out of time. 
I did shoot the target. Next time ill warm up first.

If you not watched Monroe shoot butterfly, he's dead on.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Sammy snuck in the pick but truth be told, Sammy is on target and rarely misses now. I dont think either of us hit the catchbox during the hour we slung steel at the cans.

Sammy, you can easily do the ISCOR Marksman 1st and probably 2nd too. Just do it!


----------



## Hunter-13

Shooting frameless with 1842 for the first time in a long time. Cut the bottom of the can off. I'd like to say it didn't take long but I missed a lot ????????


----------



## KX4SAM

Today's shoot. Beautiful day. Love killing cans

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the day enjoying the day. These little guys are quickly becoming my favs. 
















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Only time for one cut but this little frame just chews up aluminum fast ;-)


----------



## skarrd

got these 2 today,3/8s steels,i really love this frame


----------



## bingo

Team work 2 down today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

What could me more fun.

Bottom can put up on awesome fight










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

4 can warm up for me and the wifey









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Stankard757 said:


> 4 can warm up for me and the wifey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Awesome Mike, great to her you have her cutting cans now! Soon, she'll have her own Slingshot Forum account login. :wave:


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Finally caught up with life and got out and shot a few cans. Good thing March is a long month! First shots since St. Patty's day and took care of a couple Guinness cans. Followed by a couple crafty brews. Last pic is my first ever complete card cut! Might be another badge on the horizon! Next one I'll have the video rolling. All shooting today was done with my trusty SWOPFS frame. These things are soooo sweet to shoot.


----------



## KX4SAM

Wow, awesome shooting!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## devils son in law

One of a few today. Still shooting indoors, unfortunately.


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice day out here. Sliced up 3.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

just one,shooting in the *drizzle* before the rain,5/16s and a little starbucks can,running out of cans-the women still on their diet and not drinking sodas,i may have to start,lol


----------



## SLINGDUDE

As usual im late posting. Last 12 cans to end the month of March.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

My last 2 for March. Cut these yesterday. Plastic wrapped microbrew cans are tough cookies!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Palmettoflyer said:


> Finally caught up with life and got out and shot a few cans. Good thing March is a long month! First shots since St. Patty's day and took care of a couple Guinness cans. Followed by a couple crafty brews. Last pic is my first ever complete card cut! Might be another badge on the horizon! Next one I'll have the video rolling. All shooting today was done with my trusty SWOPFS frame. These things are soooo sweet to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 17 No70.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 18 No71.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 19 No 72.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar 20 No73.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Card Cut.JPG


Monroe, you know if you sharpen those scissors, they'll cut those cards a whole lot cleaner,LOL 

Nice shootin brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Plastic coated cans, Ive killed a few. They are tough.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

these today,inaugural cut for the new stubby,acidently tied black TBG bands,so had to shorten them Way up to get the 5/16s to cut,the *Boo shooter* [credit to Charles for the name] was killin it with 3/8s steels and some old TBGs,these bands have been on 4 different SS and have at least 300 rounds thru them,good day out in the sun


----------



## KX4SAM

I was having a lot of of fun until I headed to ER.



























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Last picture









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meltonactual

My adult responsibilities have really gotten in the way of cutting cans. I really fell behind during March. Here's my first April submission: One of those tall energy drink cans, 3/8 steel shot, and a little half frame Chinese chopper. I chopped the can into six pieces. The two small bits were just incidental but the four larger chunks were intentional. I feel like I've accomplished something (other than bandslapping the ever loving !$&@ out of index finger).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out for a quick kill, and got it.

I don't worry about shout count, just have a little fun.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meltonactual

Got time for another tall can kill. Red Bull can, 3/8 steel shot, and my little Chinese chopper. I'll call it three pieces. The two smallest chunks were incidental. The second piece from the left has a steel ball trapped in it.


----------



## 31610

Lone can


----------



## Stankard757

6 canstructions for the day









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Went to get one in before dinner.

Must have been 3 or 4 hole shots before I realized why I didn't hear impact.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

First cans of April for me. Also, trying out a few new frames. All PFS of course!


----------



## Scrat

One for today with this birch board cut. Wearing sumeike .6, it flings both 3/8 and 7/16 at good can killing speeds. 








I also finally counted up the bucket from March that i was too lazy to photograph along the way. After a forensic examination of the remains, it appears there were 20 unreported cans killed in March. Most of those were victims of the torque 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I Hand a nice shoot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

4 cans between spinner rounds









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

25 yard can cut! It took between 40 and 50 shots of 3/8 steel, but I got it.


----------



## skarrd

good day today,all with 3/8s steels,the natty started it,i'm giving it to my grand nephew and had to make sure it was a killer,now maybe he will stand a chance against my grand daughter,lol,not likely.

then the PFS 's and finally the Hydra,now i am out of cans again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Scrat

One today. I started this can testing out a new build I'm finishing up. But I finished it off with a shot of 7/16 from this frame. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice shoot today. 2 can, well, I hit the box more that the can.

Dirty Glasses, Ha. It happens.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slingshot28

My pb is 54 shot with 3/8 steel with and opfs.(2021) I hope to lower my pb in the future.


----------



## 31610

Got one than had a tall can with bottom almost off than swamped with kids everywhere had to stop


----------



## 31610

Ok I do believe a double cut on a tall can is worth 2 so my tally is 4 haha


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Port boy said:


> Ok I do believe a double cut on a tall can is worth 2 so my tally is 4 haha


I'll give you 4 just for shooting that cool looking OPFS frame. Love the pin design and that is great looking wood too.


----------



## 31610

Palmettoflyer said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I do believe a double cut on a tall can is worth 2 so my tally is 4 haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 4 just for shooting that cool looking OPFS frame. Love the pin design and that is great looking wood too.
Click to expand...

thanks Monroe I got this little guy from Mr Parker in a trade we had . He has not got my end but should have tomorrow or next day . Hope he likes my frame as much as I like his


----------



## skarrd

that is a nice frame there,good score


----------



## KX4SAM

Well folks, I get a count of ZERO today. I gave this can a lot of my pain and stress.

So that alone made the effort worth every shot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Great shoot'n guys and gals! Got one with my secret squirrel. I'll be revealing the secret squirrel at the end of the month. I got a second with Palmettoflyer's PFS Mule. Both with mixed 5/16 and 3/8 steelys. Shooting 1/2" straights 100% natural latex.

At the end of this week, I will have February and March's kill count tallied up. I've decided to do mini giveaways in between the ones for the quarter. So I will select the winners for February and March by next week!

Keep having fun and Sling-On!


----------



## KX4SAM

Hey, leave me out of the option for a prize, I got the last one.


----------



## skarrd

secret squirrel hmmm,sounds intrigueing


----------



## skarrd

quick one today,3/8s steels,Tombo bandset


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> quick one today,3/8s steels,Tombo bandset


Awesome opfs! Silly rabbit! Trix are for kids!


----------



## StringSlap

Palmettoflyer said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I do believe a double cut on a tall can is worth 2 so my tally is 4 haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 4 just for shooting that cool looking OPFS frame. Love the pin design and that is great looking wood too.
Click to expand...

You guys are making me sorry for letting it go! :rofl:


----------



## Stankard757

StringSlap said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I do believe a double cut on a tall can is worth 2 so my tally is 4 haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 4 just for shooting that cool looking OPFS frame. Love the pin design and that is great looking wood too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are making me sorry for letting it go! :rofl:
Click to expand...

Better be glad I didn't see it first

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> quick one today,3/8s steels,Tombo bandset
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome opfs! Silly rabbit! Trix are for kids!
Click to expand...

thanks,i made it a bit bigger than the traditional,1/2 in all around,shoots Amazing


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Stankard757 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I do believe a double cut on a tall can is worth 2 so my tally is 4 haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 4 just for shooting that cool looking OPFS frame. Love the pin design and that is great looking wood too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are making me sorry for letting it go! :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better be glad I didn't see it first
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Steve, I think you should make one like this for everyone on the forum that shoots PFS! Really a great innovative design to the oh so common frame. Maybe Matt could do a SOTM with how many design variations can you make on the OPFS frame and keep the original shape.


----------



## skarrd

this one from sling-tech,mix of 3/8s and 5/16s steels,we'll see how it goes,,,,,,


----------



## StringSlap

Purple eats purple! CANnibalism? Sweet little setup with 100% Slingshot .55 cut 10-13 mm. Very easy draw and sending 1/4 steel at 260 fps. 13-15 mm is also great and sends 1/4 at 285 fps.


----------



## skarrd

2 today,playing with the turtle and 3/8s steels at 35 feet and the SSOTM entry with 5/16s steels at 20 feet,1636 tubes are kind of long for cutting at 35 feet,lol.


----------



## Covert5

Okay guys and gals here is the can count for February! If there are any discrepancies let me know so I can fix them. Remember, if you are in the double digits for the month, you are entered into the month's giveaway drawing unless you opted out. Great shoot'n everyone!

February starts on page 15

FEBRUARY

-Covert5- 6
Meltonactual- 10
Slingdude- 20
Portboy- 
-Skarrd - 28
-MakoPat - 1
Treeman- 
Palmettoflyer - 15
Kottonmouth - 
Ibojoe - 
Bingo- 10
Facewizard13 - 5
-Stringslap- 1
Stankard757 - 51
KX4SAM - 90
Scrat- 17
Jhm757 - 
Catapults and Carving - 3
Unionman66 - 1
Nattybynature - 6


----------



## Covert5

Here's the drawing for February! Letting the good times roll! Thanks all for participating and congrats to the winner! The winner please PM me with your address! Great shoot'n everyone and keep kill'n!

Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today both SSOTM entrys,aluminum shooting 1/4 in at 20 feet-in garage- second 3/16s steel ,shooting 3/8s steels from 1 in TBG,5 in AL-beast!


----------



## skarrd

first one is my insomnia shoot,in the garage with 1/4 in steel at 20 feet,2nd was later this afternoon,stated with the metal beast and finished wit my XL opfs 3/8s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

not back 100%, but when I can, and have time, I will shoot.

And trust me, pain effects accuracy

The can I left hanging, and another


----------



## Stankard757

6 Canstructions for the day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ran out time to get the two cut


----------



## skarrd

new pants for the Beast ,and 2 cans today


----------



## KX4SAM

Good time today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

1st down for the nattys 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got 2 in before it got dark 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Another 1 in team work today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Island Made skate deck shooting 3/4 butterfly. Precise .45 cut 1/2 - 3/4 with 10.5" active. Twelve shots with 5/16 for the cut. Effective setup!


----------



## meltonactual

Covert5 said:


> Here's the drawing for February! Letting the good times roll! Thanks all for participating and congrats to the winner! The winner please PM me with your address! Great shoot'n everyone and keep kill'n!
> 
> Sling-On!


I just saw the video! Super cool! It was an honor just to be nominated! Thanks to everyone who is participating and thanks to Covert5 for running the can cut challenge!


----------



## Scrat

Two for today. One with the natty and another with the palm swell board cut. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1st can for the big ply frame









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1 for the mule ply frame 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I'll claim one today, 3 times out, slowly getting better, and at a slower pace.

Still love the sound,7/6 hitting a can










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out to shoot today, destroyed this can, I'll be making a post in general about what I learned.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

6 can warmup today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

one on the insomnia range with 1/4 in steels,and the pbpfs outside with .08 SS blacks cut 1/2 in straight,8 in AL 3/8s steels


----------



## Sandstorm

Stankard757 said:


> 6 can warmup today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Dang dude!!! What size ammo were you shooting today?


----------



## Sandstorm

skarrd said:


> one on the insomnia range with 1/4 in steels,and the pbpfs outside with .08 SS blacks cut 1/2 in straight,8 in AL 3/8s steels


Nice!!! How to you like that Snipersling black? I've been thinking about picking some up. Also is all the black considered their high speed or is the high speed black it's own thing? Unless you meant Simpleshot in which case I feel dumb lol


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Just a couple from this weekend.


----------



## StringSlap

Halberd with 100% Slingshot .55 cut 1/2 - 3/4, 8.5" active, 3/4 butterfly, 3/8 steel. Eleven shoots to cut.


----------



## Stankard757

Sandstorm said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 can warmup today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Dang dude!!! What size ammo were you shooting today?
Click to expand...

Lol combination of 3/8 steel on over maxed out full butterfly bands. Feeling a little angry today

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> one on the insomnia range with 1/4 in steels,and the pbpfs outside with .08 SS blacks cut 1/2 in straight,8 in AL 3/8s steels
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! How to you like that Snipersling black? I've been thinking about picking some up. Also is all the black considered their high speed or is the high speed black it's own thing? Unless you meant Simpleshot in which case I feel dumb lol
Click to expand...

No need to feel dumb,i forgot there is another SS out there,it is the Simple Shot .08,really stout,good for larger ammo,but i shoot 3/8s mostly so i cut the bands narrow-1/2 in straights


----------



## skarrd

this one from yesterday also,phone Just uploaded the pic,had probs with it all day,technogoblins in the works i guess,lol


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Quick cut on this little 150ml can with this frame I made before it goes to it's new owner ????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice Carl, LOVE the Sumeike Turquoise blue bands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice Carl, LOVE the Sumeike Turquoise blue bands
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darrell! First time trying the sumeike, really like it


----------



## bingo

1 stubborn can this was afew shots to cut this lol 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

another turtle cut today,starting to warm up to this one 3/8s steels


----------



## bingo

1 for the TTF natty 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

One yesterday, and one today

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

bingo said:


> 1 for the TTF natty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Bingo, awesome TTF natty! Love that little feather you added. Nice added detail bro!

Sling-On!


----------



## bingo

Covert5 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 for the TTF natty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo, awesome TTF natty! Love that little feather you added. Nice added detail bro!
> 
> Sling-On!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy need to do another like this 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

2 cans cut today beech natty and ply mule 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

Heavy Hitter set up for 3/4 butterfly and marbles. Hammer time! Skinny can took 4 shots to cut.


----------



## KX4SAM

I had full intentions to do 15 shoots with two scouts.

But after shooting the new unit, with Simple-Shot band, well,

9 shots total










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandstorm

StringSlap said:


> Heavy Hitter set up for 3/4 butterfly and marbles. Hammer time! Skinny can took 4 shots to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH_marbles.jpg


Man I dig those big brass forks. Who is it? IslandMade who does a lot with those? I've got an Enzo on order, I need another slingshot like a hole in the head, but...some day...soon


----------



## Sandstorm

KX4SAM said:


> I had full intentions to do 15 shoots with two scouts.
> 
> But after shooting the new unit, with Simple-Shot band, well,
> 
> 9 shots total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


How are you liking that aluminum frame? I know I'm gonna kick myself if I don't get one before they end production.


----------



## KX4SAM

Love the feel in my hand. Nice solid frame. And, my aim point the same as my orange scout.


----------



## 31610

One stubborn can never thought it cut


----------



## Tree Man

I gotta get back on the can cutting horse. It's been a little minute. Great shootin fellas


----------



## Covert5

Let's do it Treeman!

Been so busy with work. Finally had time to sling a bit. Got these two with the Bonegrip PFS Flex. Haven't shot this in a long while.


----------



## Ibojoe

Ive been bustin em just forget to photo and post. This is this week's bucket. Need to get back in this. 
Great shootn guys and some awesome frames you're doing it with.


----------



## bingo

1 today for this little ply champ 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Warmup can,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

2 cut after diner









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

7 canstructions for the day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

nothin today,dustin off the frameless rigs,lol


----------



## cromag

One hit away


----------



## bingo

2 cut today
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Quick coke can cut









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

I haven't had anything noteworthy to post yet in the can cut challenge ... it usually takes me around 20 shots of 3/8" steel at 10m to cut a can. Here's my best effort to date (by far) ... 7 shots --->


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandstorm

KX4SAM said:


> Got 2 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Mind if I ask what weave you used for your lanyard bracelet, or was it purchased? I like the idea of the bracelet better than just the single length of paracord. It looks great on your Scout LE too!


----------



## KX4SAM

I made the lanyard, ordered silver/gray and it matches well. I Just shipped one to Mississippi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,3/8s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 today, first picture, newer sling, new bands, I don't know, took 6 or 7 shots to dial in, after that just great fun.

And, when I can get out and feel good, these cans never had a chance,

Now that I killed a can, it hang on my wall!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out, for number 3..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> Got 2 today, first picture, newer sling, new bands, I don't know, took 6 or 7 shots to dial in, after that just great fun.
> 
> And, when I can get out and feel good, these cans never had a chance,
> 
> Now that I killed a can, it hang on my wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice looking new frames! The collection is growing quickly
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Another 2 cut trying out afew new band sets
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice Slings, and good shooting.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

8 for the day PFS 60, ergo natty and SS Jelly Bean









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

1 can 2 shooters with 5/16s steels


----------



## bingo

1 each today through the day

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

bingo said:


> 1 each today through the day
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Pic 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

Here's my second best effort to date ... been working on a 38" draw length & got this can in 10 shots (3/8"; 10m) - extra draw length most definitely results in extra pop downrange ...


----------



## bingo

2 quick ones today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today.

Compare to previous shots, not a clean cut.

A little bloated, and my accuracy diminished.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandstorm

First personal can cut challenge, first time using this slingshot! Wasp Uniphoxx Enzo with .6 black Snipersling tapered 18/12 using 5/16 steel. Not sure how many shots, I lost count . Fun slingshot though! It seemed quick to shoot and reload but I'm not sure why exactly. I guess I was just enjoying it!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

I apologize I am always slow to post my kills.

Here are my cans for the month of April. 
21 total this month.

In the words of the ever generous C-5, "Sling-On!"


----------



## skarrd

just one today with the Rogue,in between rains,wicked accurate and hard hitting with 5/16s steels,the tubes are either fat 2040s or skinny 1842s,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Feeling pretty good this afternoon, Operation on the sixth..

I was going to hang up my slings for a while,

Beautiful afternoon, just could not stay in.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today for Wilburt









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

April was a slow month for can cuts, hopefully I can make up for it in May! First can cut for May is a PFS made from stabilized Birch and build by master craftsman, Richnewm. Absolutely beautiful frame and the sun light dances through the grain. Fun slingshot to shoot.









Second cut is with a self made 3D printed version of the Titan Hunter design by Chris of Catapult Carnage. What started off by me as a simple test to tinker with paracord wrap tuned into a love affair with this frame. Amazingly accurate to shoot and feels good in the hand. Liked my copy so well, that I quickly contacted Chris and bought one from him. Should be on its way to me in another week or two.


----------



## Sandstorm

Stankard757 said:


> 4 canstructions today for Wilburt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Wilburt's a beast! Lol still can't get over that guy.


----------



## Stankard757

6 can warmup with Wilburt and Pepper









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got these 4 today,1st 3 with natty nibbler [with another *nibbler* looking on] and last 1 with 2040 frameless,3/8s steel on first 3,5/16s on the last 1,been awhile since i shot frmeless,so ,yeah,5/16s,lol


----------



## skarrd

just the one today,1745s-16 in length,3/8s steels,,,,,2 *fork* hits,we done for now,lol


----------



## MakoPat

It's been a minute and I am still cutting cans. But adulting and making are time consuming.

Here is my latest, for me, build, an 80% scale Stanley with tabs-N-tubes.

Cut a can yesterday to test it out.

C5, my total count for April was only 10.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Couple of can cuts for the uniphoxx, love this frame


----------



## bingo

Been at this soup can afew weeks on and off got it cut today since the rain went off 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Two for my new Joe frame


----------



## Stankard757

4 can warmup with these guys









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzdra1

14 shots by 8mm steel and Titan Hunter.
Not bad for me ,


----------



## Stankard757

pyzdra1 said:


> 14 shots by 8mm steel and Titan Hunter.
> Not bad for me ,


Nice shootin Not bad at all

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Cool! Good shooting!


----------



## skarrd

just one so far its 2 am,so in the garage at 20 feet with 1/4 in steels,2040 tubes,oak ssotm entry for May


----------



## Stankard757

4 for the day with the PFS 60 and Pepper










Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

one today with the SSOTM may entry.Man the long forks and wide bands are tough on the ol carpals,lol


----------



## meltonactual

Grilling and killing on mother's day


----------



## skarrd

just the one today,i have found new targets out back,immature pinecones,shooting upwards is a whole new ball game,lol


----------



## meltonactual

Got a can during lunch today. Chopped it into three pieces.


----------



## bingo

1 each for this team today 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Manage to get out and smash a can yesterday with this beauty of a natty from Ibojoe.


----------



## Covert5

snydes said:


> I haven't had anything noteworthy to post yet in the can cut challenge ... it usually takes me around 20 shots of 3/8" steel at 10m to cut a can. Here's my best effort to date (by far) ... 7 shots --->


Hey snydes, awesome kill! Although you are challenging yourself with a low count kill, post your kills regardless of the number of shots. I will tally everyone's kills throughout the year! Just have fun! 20 shots and a whopping 7 shot kill is outstanding! Great shoot'n!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

Sandstorm said:


> First personal can cut challenge, first time using this slingshot! Wasp Uniphoxx Enzo with .6 black Snipersling tapered 18/12 using 5/16 steel. Not sure how many shots, I lost count . Fun slingshot though! It seemed quick to shoot and reload but I'm not sure why exactly. I guess I was just enjoying it!


Sandstorm, welcome! Awesome frame and awesome kill! You are on the board!

Sling-On!


----------



## Covert5

pyzdra1 said:


> 14 shots by 8mm steel and Titan Hunter.
> Not bad for me ,


Pyzdra1, welcome! Awesome frame and great shoot'n!


----------



## skarrd

got a few in the past couple days between rains and winds


----------



## 31610

Doing some bbq enjoying the day killing cans haha


----------



## bingo

Got 1 today team work 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got another 1 cut after diner 8.7 steel









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Tri folded bands.

She has earned her right to hang on my wall.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KX4SAM said:


> Tri folded bands.
> 
> She has earned her right to hang on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That's a beautiful sling Sammy, who made it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## KX4SAM

Andrey Boblack, no website, he is in Facebook group USA Slingshot shooters. $50 shipped from Ukraine.

my bands ,and lanyard


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> Tri folded bands.
> 
> She has earned her right to hang on my wall.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Heeee's Baaack!


----------



## skarrd

Welcome back Sammy


----------



## Covert5

Port boy said:


> Doing some bbq enjoying the day killing cans haha


Dang that's a new one bro! I haven't seen that before, a cannabis infused drink! Perfect name too- Deep Space lol! After drinking that one, how long did it take you to get on target? Lol Now that's HAPPY sling'n right there!


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Tri folded bands.
> She has earned her right to hang on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Now that's a come back! Making those steelys rain on them cans with a beaut of a frame! Awesome addition to your collection and welcome back brotha!

Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd

from yesterday,12 in 2040s with 5/16s steels


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Quick cut before the rain comes back! Noticed people stating ammo used, I always use 8mm if I need to include it ???? happy shooting guys


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some bbq enjoying the day killing cans haha
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that's a new one bro! I haven't seen that before, a cannabis infused drink! Perfect name too- Deep Space lol! After drinking that one, how long did it take you to get on target? Lol Now that's HAPPY sling'n right there!
Click to expand...

 Lol at 10mg it's an entry level drink and taste not very good . You can get a powder and mix it in any drink you wish it's a lot better. Check out the friendly stranger web site has all the government stuff we can get ;-)


----------



## Stankard757

6 canstructions for today. Testing out the Flattop mini conus thingy and the Beech ergo natty. OPFS with 2040s set up for BF for a little fun. 

Stay safe and have a blast!









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## meltonactual

Got four cans on Sunday with my Chinese chopper and my scout lt. Took them out with 3/8 steel shot. I'm also flaunting my wealth by displaying my kills on a piece of premium plywood.


----------



## skarrd

anymore That is premium ply,lol,nice kills


----------



## bingo

Got 1 in while cutting grass today last shot split into 3 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Finally doing a little catch up after a crazy work schedule and a little vacation time. Here are 5 cuts.









Bonus points to Kawkan if he can name this brew!

Something odd about having your target looking back at you!! Little does he know that he's about to be stung by a Wasp.









Even more odd that the eyes survived the thrashing!

















last couple are frames by Rich Newman.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome kills guys! You guys are literally kill'n it! You guys got some awesome frames out there in your collections!

Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd

tag teamed this one in the drizzle/rain,with the ninja and a half ringed OPFS,5/16s and 3/8s steels


----------



## Catapults and Carving

4 cans with 4 frames today just to keep it interesting!


----------



## bingo

2 cans cut today team work on both cans with 9.5 steel 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

3rd one today little natty and 8.7 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

10 canstructions for the day with Wilburt my spalted oak natty conus, Dogwood and Cedar conus









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Little natty 8.7s steels sps 9.5s steel 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Braved the rain for a bud  shooting good with this frame the now 9.5 steel









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Set up the sps frame with some .8 gzk for 9.5 steel and BSB .7 on the portboy mule  Saturdays can cuts
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Skateboard cut day. PFS Mule was on target and could not miss today. Followed by the PFS 60 with similar success! These were 12 meter can cuts. Working on moving further back on my shooting practice.


----------



## KX4SAM

Cut those from an actual skate board?


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Yes, Mike (Stankard757) sent me a few samples to make a few pickle forks. The curve in the wood is perfect for slingshot frames.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Got a quick can cut in with my new frame!


----------



## KX4SAM

I snuck out just before dark, and got one.

Too much fun!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

these 3 today,between rains,3/8s steels


----------



## skarrd

and a Raventree idea for magnet ammo holder,works great


----------



## bingo

Finish this 1 later after diner









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got it done too wet for another am sure the bands are .8 maybe 1mm and 9.5 steels 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

inaugural can cut with one i been working on for the past few rainy days,PP tapers,with 3/8s steels.devastating


----------



## Stankard757

KX4SAM said:


> Cut those from an actual skate board?


Hey Sammy if you want to give skateboards a shot give me a holler. Got some left I can send your way.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Braved the rain again 1 cut for the natty 9.5 steels was going for 2 but too wet









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out to test the bands. Just installed bands on this Carolina Laurel Cherry natural.

Bam, hit the first 5, then some missing

It will Keeel.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

KX4SAM said:


> Went out to test the bands. Just installed bands on this Carolina Laurel Cherry natural.
> 
> Bam, hit the first 5, then some missing
> 
> It will Keeel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful grain to that one Sammy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out for a second can. I think last time I shot my scout I said I need to change bands.

I got reminded.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

2nd cut rain stopped for a bit 9.5 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Yep, looks dead to me!



bingo said:


> 2nd cut rain stopped for a bit 9.5 steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

tried 3 times to get outside between rains,didnt work,so indoors ,1/4 in steels and the very last 1632 [actual 1632] tubes i have ,even busted a hole in the spinner. its all 1636 from here out i guess


----------



## bingo

Another 1 for the natty 9.5 steel









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 canstructions today with a couple of natties and the Wing









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one, and happy for it. In enjoy getting out and killing a can.

Shots a little erratic, time for a band change.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

pickle power today,5/16s steels

and it looks like ill be joining the duck hunter club ,lol,found these at the dollar store

So duck shooters ,are there any rules to this new sport?


----------



## Sandstorm

skarrd said:


> pickle power today,5/16s steels
> and it looks like ill be joining the duck hunter club ,lol,found these at the dollar store
> So duck shooters ,are there any rules to this new sport?


That duck on the right is looking mighty sketchy. Lol


----------



## skarrd

hmm must be the angle,or he's practiceing sucking it in to avoid the hit,lol


----------



## Sandstorm

skarrd said:


> hmm must be the angle,or he's practiceing sucking it in to avoid the hit,lol


If you zoom in on the eyes it looks like he's plotting world domination. I'd say you'd better go at least 7/16" on him


----------



## KX4SAM

Me and my slingshot of many colors.

This is a fun slingshot to shoot










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm must be the angle,or he's practiceing sucking it in to avoid the hit,lol
> 
> 
> 
> If you zoom in on the eyes it looks like he's plotting world domination. I'd say you'd better go at least 7/16" on him
> 
> i did just notice the eyes,,,,,,,,dang!
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

furst sunny,dry day in a Lonnnng week,so spent the day with these.this one shootin cans,3/8s 5/16s on the first 1,3/8s on the 2nd,then went *shootin*around the neighborhood on the hotrods


----------



## KX4SAM

Wow, posted wrong picture my last post.

This is my slingshot of many colors.

And fun to shoot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

I took 2 today. The white can accuracy and confidence wained.

Stayed out for the monster can, hit miss ratio much better.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Another cut with the treeman frame, shoots so well!


----------



## bingo

2 cut today testing out the nattys with 8.7 steels and 1st was team work and the natty for the 2nd was shooting good with the natty
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Today was was a blast. Accuracy and confidence high. Hit miss ratio high.

Told the can next shot you die. Nailed it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

i always talk trash to the cans,call them names too,lol


----------



## skarrd

just one today with 3/8s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out for 1. Got it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

shootin these today,spalted PFS,and the beauty i got from Darrell,Man that sling shot is sweet,shot some 5/16s and 3/8s steels thru her and they were all on tatget,very comfy ,even in my fred flinstones,lol


----------



## skarrd

i know,the bands,i scavenged them and didnt really notice one was longer,till pictures,its fixed now lol


----------



## bingo

1 from yesterday 8 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> shootin these today,spalted PFS,and the beauty i got from Darrell,Man that slingshot is sweet,shot some 5/16s and 3/8s steels thru her and they were all on tatget,very comfy ,even in my fred flinstones,lol


Cool, glad you like that sling Steven 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out for a quick shoot. This can put up a fight, little did it know it had met it's match.

Today was a fun shoot










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

just the one today,but the yards are mowed,,,,,yay!


----------



## KX4SAM

My shooting table was in the Sun, had 2 frozen racks of ribs. Lay out in the sun.

In and out to check them. Why not hang a can










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

1 cut today weather great for it 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Ribs still cooking, went out for another

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLINGDUDE

17 total for the month of May.


----------



## bingo

1 cut today ply mule 8.7 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these two to start off the month of june,1842s on Mr. Pickles,8 in AL for shooting 5/16s,love these frames.


----------



## Sandstorm

skarrd said:


> these two to start off the month of june,1842s on Mr. Pickles,8 in AL for shooting 5/16s,love these frames.


Lmao Mr. Pickles. Where'd you get that one?


----------



## skarrd

that one came from a maker who goes by youll shoot your eye out,he is on facebook and instagram as Mr.Pickles pfs,he has a couple different models


----------



## Sandstorm

skarrd said:


> that one came from a maker who goes by youll shoot your eye out,he is on facebook and instagram as Mr.Pickles pfs,he has a couple different models


Oh yeah! I just heard that name recently. He evidently has a similar sense of humor to mine . I might have to get one and just stash it away until I'm brave enough to give the PFS a go! But then I'd have to stay in constant supply of green tubing


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today so far. Monroe made a comment I'm back.

Yep, hanging cans again.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandstorm

KX4SAM said:


> Got one today so far. Monroe made a comment I'm back.
> 
> Yep, hanging cans again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Monroe. That's&#8230;. MohaveMo? I'm trying to memorize everyone but it's tough. AND glad you're back! Good shootin'


----------



## KX4SAM

PalmettoFlyer on the forum, sorry! we worked together about 27 years ago.


----------



## skarrd

Sandstorm said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> that one came from a maker who goes by youll shoot your eye out,he is on facebook and instagram as Mr.Pickles pfs,he has a couple different models
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! I just heard that name recently. He evidently has a similar sense of humor to mine . I might have to get one and just stash it away until I'm brave enough to give the PFS a go! But then I'd have to stay in constant supply of green tubing
> 
> i usually use flats,i was being lazy with the tubes,they were already made up,non of my flats are,except the BB shooter bands,it is a nice pickle tho,you can also check out his FUG,havent shot one but a lot of folks like them
Click to expand...


----------



## KX4SAM

This can put up a fight. And I'm sure I heard it say, please not me.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

This can put up a fight. And I'm sure I heard it say, please not me.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out a had a little fun today. I will make the next band a tad longer. This is a binding post attachment.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

A stubborn Stella took ages to cut this









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maniac

Cut my first Moxie can tonight with the new PPMG+, took more steel than I want to admit.  
Was going to cut a second, but the band developed a tear, so I removed it and called it quits for the night. Must have got at least 350 plus shots out of these bands.


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Between work travel and recent family vacation time, my can cutting has been limited. Here are a couple shots with a new SWOPFS pickle fork that I just completed. Bocote core, natural color G10 and Koa wood palm swells.









This is a plastic wrap craft can. Usually tough to cut, but this one went down in about 6 shots.









Always enjoy taking time to shoot the can top. Great way to work on your can cutting accuracy skills and good way to practice on smaller targets


----------



## KX4SAM

Destroyed them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Needed to get out today and burn some stress. Shooting will do that for me.

White can should not have folded, ha.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Number 2. Ha.

Cut latex, tied it up and a test shoot










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

no can cuts,just shootin BBs in the garage,trying to stay dry,hmmph


----------



## KX4SAM

Got two today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

Two for today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I got 2 today..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

5 canstructions today between my honey dos with the fat lizard, jelly bean and a beech natty









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

edit


----------



## SteveJ

Stankard757 said:


> Two for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I like both, but the one one the right is super! , Is it a conus ? or gapper?


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2, guess the orange is still just 1. 

Shot the bottom, assumed middle would stay, but it came off also 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MolecularConcept

wait im confused? are we seeing how many cans we can cut? or how many shots it takes to cut the can? i love cutting cans! that is how i honed my skill!


----------



## bingo

1 cut today for the natty shooting 8.7 steels and 8 steels with the little champ frame 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

MolecularConcept said:


> wait im confused? are we seeing how many cans we can cut? or how many shots it takes to cut the can? i love cutting cans! that is how i honed my skill!


Man oh man! Great shoot'n guys and gals! And some real super sweet frames out there!

Welcome MolecularConcept! Thanks for joining the can massacre! I keep track of how many cans everyone kills by month and I total everyone's at the end of the year. If you are in the two digit count within the month, you are entered in a drawing for a prize. Before, I was going to do the drawings quarterly, but because of the awesome support and love here on this forum, some great guys made some awesome donations for prizes and I will be doing drawings practically every month! Lol I just ask you to please be patient with me because life gets busy and takes unsuspected turns. Although I am behind, it will be done. You can find further details on the first page of this post. As far as the number of shots to kill a can, like they say, all cans are not created equal, but you can challenge yourself separately on that and post that if you wish, but it's not required. The most important rule, is come hangout with us and have fun shoot'n!

Thanks everyone for your continued participation and patience! 

Sling-On!


----------



## MolecularConcept

Cool, perhaps I will play along. It's been a while since I've cut some cans


----------



## skarrd

i just cut cans when i can,with however many shots it takes,because times i shoot 1/4 in,or 5/16s,or 3/8s steels,sometimes clays or marbles,at distances from 35 feet to 45 feet,so amounts vary for days and distances,i just like cutting cans,and shooting pinecones out of the trees


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks man. I call it a natty conus. The gap is 1/2 in. I'll send ya some better pics when I get home Friday. Great thing about since it's not flat on one side it's comfortable in either hand

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

MolecularConcept said:


> wait im confused? are we seeing how many cans we can cut? or how many shots it takes to cut the can? i love cutting cans! that is how i honed my skill!


Good question. I stopped counting shots, and cans. 

I go out to have a good time, and I do love to rip up a can. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

1 can cut for the little champ and 8 steel









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Another 1 for the little champ 8 steels and team work on the 3rd of the day with TTF and ply mule 8.7 steels
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Just having a blast today. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Another 1 for these 2 tonight 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

*Inaugural can cut,3/8s steels,.07 simple shots 1/2 in straights,7 1/2 AL,ssotm entry *


----------



## bingo

1 for the natty









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got another 1 in and afew bottle lid shots









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 today, actually the bands slipped, during the dew can. Finished it today. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

Last 1 for today 8.7 steel









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out, working on securing a band set. I actually got a face slap. So after supper, I finished this can.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Got these 2 today with the Island made aluminium Conus and 5/16s steels,


----------



## Covert5

Slingchux loaded with some kryptonite! Cans wished they were made of lead. 

Short draw









Albatross


----------



## bingo

1 cut today fresh bands set 
.70 100 % 8.7 steels









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 2 today, the Arizona Tea put up a grand fight. Just made it more fun. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meltonactual

Sling mail from Covert5!









A nice ammo pouch and holster, some pouches, a large felt target, and a duck. Thanks Covert5!


----------



## KX4SAM

Got two today. The two bands sets do not pull the same. Time to take measurements 

Scout Limited, Simple-shot .7, 205 active
Orange Scout, GZK BLACK .6. 210 active 

Orange was thinner, longer active. Mistry solved. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandstorm

meltonactual said:


> Sling mail from Covert5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice ammo pouch and holster, some pouches, a large felt target, and a duck. Thanks Covert5!


Lol the Duck! Love that thing. If you haven’t tried those pouches before I think you’ll really like them. I’m hooked on the pit pouches, and those Warrior pouches are strong, strong beasts. You’ll dig that flipper target too, makes a good thwack!Nice haul!


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstruction warmup for the day

Stay safe and have a blast









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

New band set on scout 2, I may shorten them a tad. 

This shoot was fun. Can put a fight; but that’s makes it more fun. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

2 more canstructions. Got to go back out for some more playtime. 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

*conus cut again today,was shooting the spinners too,but the 5/16s was just tearing them up*


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> Sling mail from Covert5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice ammo pouch and holster, some pouches, a large felt target, and a duck. Thanks Covert5!


Glad it arrived to you safely! Happy sling'n brotha!


----------



## bingo

Got a quick cut pretty windy today









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

A little can cut carnage this morning. 7/16” & 1/2” steelies. It does make recycling a bit more fun.


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one this afternoon 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Never though I would use a sweatband for shooting


----------



## Sandstorm

KX4SAM said:


> Never though I would use a sweatband for shooting
> 
> View attachment 350822


Getting on those cans!!! Right on Sammy!


----------



## bingo




----------



## bingo

2 for today using 9.5 steel and 8.7 steel


----------



## KX4SAM

It just get plain fun at this point. Have to find a solid part and hit it to get separation. 

That had to be the most shots THAT HIT and no kill. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meltonactual

Got a can yesterday at lunch with my pocket chopper and 3/8s steel (the can was empty, no day drinking). Later on I shot a can on the ground with darts from 15 to 20 feet.


----------



## KX4SAM




----------



## bingo

Last 1 of today 9.5 steels


----------



## skarrd

*3 with the Killer today,3/8s steels*


----------



## KX4SAM

Two much fun











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

actually got 2 today,the green can pic didnt make it to my email for some reason,3/8s steels again today


----------



## Covert5

meltonactual said:


> Got a can yesterday at lunch with my pocket chopper and 3/8s steel (the can was empty, no day drinking). Later on I shot a can on the ground with darts from 15 to 20 feet.


Meltonactual! Dang bro awesome shoot'n! You shoot'n darts frameless?!?! I don't have the stones to do that brotha! You brave!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> View attachment 350950
> actually got 2 today,the green can pic didnt make it to my email for some reason,3/8s steels again today


Brotha Skarrd! That puzzle piece is awesome! Nice shoot'n!


----------



## bingo

sweet little champ and 8 steels 😁👌


----------



## bingo

another 1 for this new frame


----------



## KX4SAM

Hit First 5, then a miss. Yep. Consecutive hit kill. Should be thinking focus on target. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Brotha Skarrd! That puzzle piece is awesome! Nice shoot'n!


Thanks,its a shooter


----------



## Covert5

Got this one before bedtime with the Slingbone!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KX4SAM

New (to me) frame came. Had to band it and shoot. 

Just beat a nasty storm front











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

nice frame


----------



## skarrd

Just the one today with 1/4 inch steels,on the Green Meany by SteveJ


----------



## bingo

Got 1 in yesterday with these awesome little champs


----------



## Covert5

Got one with Toucan Sam. Messing around and trying it with its included sights. First time trying the sights out. Pretty impressed at how well they work!


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one Today. 91F while I shot.

The bands held this way. Must of taken many try’s but finally in place. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Got one Today. 91F while I shot.
> 
> The bands held this way. Must of taken many try’s but finally in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice shoot'n Sam! Yeah I have mixed feelings about top slots. For me, it wasn't as quick and easy as I thought it would be. I found it difficult to set them in the right place without being uneven. Maybe it's just me. Like everything else, I just need to practice.


----------



## bingo

out with the champs for 1 👍


----------



## skarrd

little shooter design by Vince-with 5/16s steels and 2040 tubes, ss







ssotm entry with 3/8s steels and TBG


----------



## KX4SAM

I’ll take 2 today. In between ran showers. 

Do not fold and show me your bottom. 




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

Got one with this finger wraptor from Brotha Skarrd!


----------



## KX4SAM

Your a better man than me. I like my fingers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Your a better man than me. I like my fingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


 Just like shooting pfs. The magic of twist and tweak!


----------



## skarrd

2040 kinda day with 5/16s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Can cutting has been a bit slow for me lately. Found time today to split a couple with a newly finished SWOPFS.




























And one more from earlier this week.


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today. This one put up a fight. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

new rubber on this one 1/2 in straight cut >06 simple shot with 5/16s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Today’s shoot. I’ve tried different bands, this “Viper”, I can not get a good grip. It’s looking for a home. 

Just to make sure I’m not having a bad day, went back out with my scout. Shortened the bands by 10cm. Shoot good. Split this one 3 ways. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meltonactual

Cut this one with my skateboard pocket shooter and some 3/8s steel. I counted 14 shots.


----------



## KX4SAM

Two days, two try’s with my new sling shot. Needed to get out and kill a can. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLINGDUDE

1 can
4 frames 
3 broken bands 
238 bbs


----------



## SLINGDUDE

11 others for this month. Been shooting just haven't been posting.


----------



## Stankard757

Finally got a chance to shoot!

3 canstructions with the new beech natty, skateboard PFS 60 and pvc Springbreaker























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

in between the heat/humidity,and the rain,and the Skeeters,got these 2,had a band failure on the first so got ol Killer out to finish it,rebanded in reverse and got the other can,3/8s steels,


----------



## Sandstorm

This one doesn’t quite count, I just found it funny. Almost got the dang thing in half when a flyer went up and knocked the tab off. 🤷‍♂️ (Torque tapered 25-15 using SnSl .5 yellow w/ 5/16 steel)


----------



## KX4SAM

This poor can never had a chance. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo




----------



## bingo

Afew from the wkekd forgot to post


----------



## KX4SAM

Don’t count. I’m getting closer with this baby. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one. This can never had a chances. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bingo

1 with a natty


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Two more to close out the month.


----------



## KX4SAM

One yesterday; one today











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MolecularConcept

One yesterday and one today its not letting me post pictures


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

today with 5/16s steels and simple shot .06x3/4 straight cut,7 in AL


----------



## bingo




----------



## bingo

1 today a got


----------



## Covert5

Two horizontal kills today. One with the Slingchux and the second with the aluminum beagle v2 from ATO awesome frame!


----------



## bingo

1 today can't loads pics up think a will be chucking it soon


----------



## Stankard757

5 canstructions today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

3 today,1st one with TBG and 3/8s,snd shot on #2 bands broke,so changed to 1/2 inch straight cut somple shot .08s,shooting 3/8s,3rd can was with 5/16s,good day today,


----------



## SteveJ

skarrd said:


> 3 today,1st one with TBG and 3/8s,snd shot on #2 bands broke,so changed to 1/2 inch straight cut somple shot .08s,shooting 3/8s,3rd can was with 5/16s,good day today,
> 
> thats some pretty shooters there!!
> View attachment 351750
> View attachment 351751
> View attachment 351752


 good looking slings!!


----------



## Covert5

One horizontal kill today. Slingchux set up OTT, 3/8 straights .07 natural bands, 5/16 steelys. Bands were setup with a pre-twist. I'm liking the pre-twist for OTT.


----------



## skarrd

Tanks,wooden [?] laminate spoon from HEB,lol


----------



## skarrd

Cut one from the side today,definatly more fun,skateboard OPFS and 5/16s steels,and simple shot .06 5/8s straight cuts 7 in AL


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> View attachment 351788
> 
> Cut one from the side today,definatly more fun,skateboard OPFS and 5/16s steels,and simple shot .06 5/8s straight cuts 7 in AL


Yyyeeeaaahhh bro! Nice kill! It's pretty fun huh? It's cool to change it up once in awhile! Sweet PFS. The designs on your frames, are those painted or stickers? They look cool!


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Yyyeeeaaahhh bro! Nice kill! It's pretty fun huh? It's cool to change it up once in awhile! Sweet PFS. The designs on your frames, are those painted or stickers? They look cool!


Thanks Brotha,it is fun,this is just a sticker i got out of a package of stickers [amazon] the woman uses for decorating stuff,lol


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Thanks Brotha,it is fun,this is just a sticker i got out of a package of stickers [amazon] the woman uses for decorating stuff,lol


FYI those wet and stick temporary tattoos work great also

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Cool,good to know and something else to try. Thanks


----------



## Covert5

Horizontal kill with slingchux oriented OTT.


----------



## skarrd

this one today,5/16s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today. As long as my thumb is extended no problem. 

First time out with this plywood sling. It,s a keeper. 



























God and family First, then man toys


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Good to see you shredding them again after the brief layoff. And beauty frame by the way...


----------



## bingo




----------



## bingo

A couple from wkend


----------



## skarrd

this one today,fresh bands and 5/16s steels,and a skateboard bead,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

Another hot day here. That goodness for sweat bands. 

Got me a sweat band. 










God and family First, then man toys


----------



## bingo

quick 1 today 8 steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Truth be told, I missed more than I hit. Practice. 











God and family First, then man toys


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I have been getting back to spinners and smaller targets more lately, but somehow just can't leave the cans alone.

Today included one tall and slim cut- got it with 5 shots using 3/8"- really good for me. Pretty lucky for me to get it with that few hits, but the fist two put a tear through 80% or more of the can and I needed three more hits to finish it off. 

That and a small 7.5 oz can that I was bouncing along the ground- it turned and showed me it's bottom after one hit







. Not a dead center bullseye but got it, and man oh man did it jump when I did, sailed a good ten yards or more from that hit.


----------



## SteveJ

Got another pesky can w/ bbs  side shooting and some PFS lots of interesting angles close to the end


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> Truth be told, I missed more than I hit. Practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God and family First, then man toys


KX4SAM, a kill is a kill bro! As long as you are having fun, that's all that matters!

Sling-On!


----------



## KX4SAM

Tore out my hanger, kept walking out two drape over the rod. 

Finally split that sucker. 











God and family First, then man toys


----------



## bingo

another 2 from this week


----------



## KX4SAM

Today was just plain awesome. Miss first 3, the hit the next 7 shots. Missed again, did not count, but I’m elated anytime I can hit consecutive shots!











God and family First, then man toys


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Double slice! First with the Beagle and the second with Simba!


----------



## Covert5

One more before midnight!


----------



## KX4SAM

Getting closer to resolving my anchor point. 

Enjoyed shooting today. 











God and family First, then man toys


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> One more before midnight!
> View attachment 352169


That is a good looking sling there!


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> That is a good looking sling there!


Thanks brotha Skarrd! It's made by Sharker. Very comfy frame with top slots.


----------



## Covert5

This was my line-up for a 2 kill Sunday.


----------



## KX4SAM

Today was just fun. nailed my anchor point. Knuckle in the void, extend and line up the bands. Dead on. It’s just commit to muscle memory. Dinner in my cooker. 





























God and family First, then man toys


----------



## Catapults and Carving

First can cut with my new island made frame 👍
View attachment 352313


----------



## SteveJ

Put the bbs down , made a heavier bandset , and shot 1/4 and 5/16 , seems a easier release, and it does whack the can , louder in the neighborhood than bbs though


----------



## skarrd

had to put the BBs up for a bit and cut a can back and forth 5/16sand 3/8s 10 and switch 10 and switch


----------



## SteveJ

skarrd said:


> I think the same bug bit us  fun fun!
> View attachment 352317
> had to put the BBs up for a bit and cut a can back and forth 5/16sand 3/8s 10 and switch 10 and switch


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> View attachment 352317
> had to put the BBs up for a bit and cut a can back and forth 5/16sand 3/8s 10 and switch 10 and switch


Cool little frame ya made yourself fella 🤟🏻


----------



## 31610

Man bin a dog age since I busted up some cans . But 2 with my new bad fish a mini cold shot bud and a 355ml . Also got new catch box outside for a go . Bin a good day boys 😉 was windy to the cans swinging around like crazy


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Cool little frame ya made yourself fella 🤟🏻


Thanks,noy sure how accurate a reproduction it is,but it shoots nice


----------



## skarrd

actually ive got blisters on my finger tips from grabbing a freshly hardened blade [my pincers lost there grip coming out of the coals and i grabbed it before it hit the concrete-dumb]


----------



## KX4SAM

M. Dew was started several days ago. Finally got back out to shoot, shot better on the G Ale today. Need to practice more











God and family First, then man toys


----------



## KX4SAM

Trifold and Uncle author are no fun. A little super glue. 




























And that's a cut can!


----------



## SteveJ

Just another .177 cut can, variety of frames. in front of the fan, too hot! Fun when it gets small


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,5/16s steel on the first and 5/8s marbles on the second


----------



## SteveJ

marbles are brutal


----------



## skarrd

yeah they are,havent shot any in a good while,remembered why after cutting the can with 6 shots,just kind of rips em apart,why i like the smaller ammo,cutting vs ripping,lol


----------



## Stankard757

4 with the new frames from Ibojoe 
1 for Wilburt
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

skarrd said:


> yeah they are,havent shot any in a good while,remembered why after cutting the can with 6 shots,just kind of rips em apart,why i like the smaller ammo,cutting vs ripping,lol


 I shot some 1/2 clay the other day, Id forgot how it whacks, but it seems better at 25 ft than 33, sometimes i can see it curving lol I swear


----------



## ukj

I am so can cut addicted!
As living in the semi wild for tge summer have more S S time. Finding myself cutting a can a day with one oy my now 13 frames. Have not
Shot spinner in weeks when that was all I did before can cutting. To be honest I thought was not accutate to finish off the sometimes thin strip remaiming, but seem able. To pleasure when drops , well
You all know!
I shoot 8, 10, 12 mm
Ott, ttf, and albatross.
This hobby brings me such a nice buzz!
Will post photos when back in flat after season.
My personal best 10m, 10 mm steel
9 balls, was a great day at least for me!
Chow, keep cutting!
Ukj


----------



## bingo

1st can cut with tubes these hit hard


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out to get a shoot in, started with my scout. Rain chased me in, meanwhile, SlingMail came in. Finished the can with my new (to me) Oculus Limited. Good hand fit and feel. Nailed can first shot and other consecutive shot hits. 

May have a new favorite 











God and family First, then man toys


----------



## bingo

Got this 1 tonight and tryin out a bean can with 8 .7 steel gzk .62 yellow dear


----------



## bingo

1 today 8.7 steels


----------



## bingo

Another 2 today fresh set of bands .8 gzk


----------



## bingo

Last 1 today


----------



## Stankard757

3 canstructions for my backyard companions









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

11 this month.


----------



## Stankard757

4 for the day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

back to shooting again,these 2 today, last pic is the blade i dropped/caught ,hardened and tempered


----------



## Covert5

This one with my slingchux setup albatross


----------



## skarrd

just one today with the newest natty PFS 2040 tubes and 5/16s steels


----------



## SteveJ

Just 1 last nite but fun LT and 5/16


----------



## SteveJ

Not feeling well, but I kinda forgot about it during a 3 can therapy session


----------



## Stankard757

Got 2 today so far









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the one today


----------



## Stankard757

3 for with the natty gapper, PFS 60 and OPFS 









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2 yesterday 1 vertical and 1 horizontal,3/8s steels


----------



## bingo

1 today


----------



## Tombo

Been a while since I've had the time, but here it is 1 can cut with a handful of 3/8" clay out of my SS flippin pickle and my BMG. I did not suspend the can, I just shot it around the yard until it split in two.


----------



## Tombo

Won this little guy in 2021 on the personal can cut challenge, and I just finally put bands on it. 1636 single strand tubes with a warrior single layer ru pouch. Cut one can I'm half with 3/8" clay


----------



## skarrd

nice one!


----------



## bingo

Quick cut today


----------



## bingo

Afew ply frames team work on 1


----------



## bingo




----------



## skarrd

this one yesterday


----------



## wolfboi823

First can cut with the scout. Between 15-25 shots (didn't keep track) with Daisy 1/2 glass marbles at varying ranges of 5-10 yards. Really loving the scout LT.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

when they turn their bottom to you,Bang 2 in the kiester,lol





















really liking the Mugly with 3/8s steels


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> when they turn their bottom to you,Bang 2 in the kiester,lol
> View attachment 353617
> View attachment 353618
> View attachment 353619
> really liking the Mugly with 3/8s steels


Ha you know you inspired me to pay a visit to Harbor Freight. Picked up a grinder and cutoff wheels

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Ha you know you inspired me to pay a visit to Harbor Freight. Picked up a grinder and cutoff wheels
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Cool,it makes a lot of metal projects easier-not aluminium,nothing makes that easier,lol-i love harbor freight


----------



## Tombo

This one took most of the weekend of intermittent shooting, one perfect hit after work today did'er in, clay 3/8 from the BMG


----------



## KX4SAM

I’m back. First time in weeks I have able to get out and enjoy the shoot. Not think of anything except my shot. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

welcome back


----------



## KX4SAM

Today was another great time slinging steel. 

Decided today would be a good day to shoot my FUG. This hole and binding post attachment works great. Quickest 2 can kill in a long time. Draw back, corner on spot, ball makes a dent or hole. 

Two much fun. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

8 for the day. Felt like a "Canstruction" day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the one today-Mos magick metal peghead and 5/16s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Another fun shoot. Cord tie failed; Amber better. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Double cut this pint can


----------



## wolfboi823

bingo said:


> Double cut this pint can
> View attachment 353825


Pint cans always whoop my butt, I haven't a clue why. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

This one should count as at least 3 cans! Little prune juice can is both smaller, and feels much more rigid than other cans. Been shooting at it for the past week, a handful of shots when I've got kitchen stuff to wait for.


----------



## KX4SAM

I needed this one. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Hello all.
So after my summer with no
Elec H20 wifi and data found a lot
More time to shoot. Must say a year or so ago never thought I would be able to cut a can just thought not accurate enough yet, was wrong!







The damage done and the found weapons of minimal destruction. 
Did cheat at times and finish strip with 12 mm steel balls.
I think the sound of impact and can
Moving added pleasure. 
Was flexable in that times when felt calm and concentreated used 8 mm and used ttf, ott and albatros depending mood. I know am
not sharp shooter as depending day different set up shot different.
BUT,
the satisfaction of a well placed finish shot is most rewarding!
Funny for me that my fav has become ttf, earlobe to index finger first knuckle touch, using 4x ratio , 15 taper 20 white and black sobung from Slingshooting with self center pits pouch.
Except for 12 mm steel then like Rays super sure better!
Had a small bbq and drank more tgan a few beers over many hours, sure would never have driven but late comming friend wanted to see my range snd some shots, was full dark!
One held a light near me other
On catch box. 
STUPID idea!
I am fully honest when I say never had a fork, frame hit before that, honestly, I take time to pinch well. 
Hurt my frame and hand on first shot!
He wanted to see pvc starship, I thought if I instintive just to show and power using albattos as well!
EVEN more stupid!
Ball hit the 45* angle and shattered it!
At least had glasses!
So at least for me, no night shots mixed with beer ever again!
Lesson learned, my bad!!
Next morning fixed starship and filed fork frame impact, leaving a reminder of my poor choices, but shot normal for me.
ulj


----------



## SteveJ

Its stupid hot, but I got out for one, various ammo, seems like this one had 9 lives


----------



## KX4SAM

Stupid hot is true. I hung two, got one. Sweat in eyes, and back hurting. 

But I love the sound of impact, and seeing the can split











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

7 today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Stankard757 said:


> 7 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


And full draw, any chance band specs and ammo please?
Your full draw length!
Bravo!
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

ukj said:


> And full draw, any chance band specs and ammo please?
> Your full draw length!
> Bravo!
> ukj


No problem, ukj

-Cedar Conus .55 BSB 1/2 straight cut  my personal favorite
-Dogwood conus .55 BSB 5/8-1/2 tapered
-Halberd I believe are .6 SS black 1/2-3/8 tapered. 

Full BF 60.2 inch draw
12.5 AL on all

3/8 steel sometimes 1/2 in. clay









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Two days to cut this one with clay hucked out the 1636's. Love the way the black tubes stain the tie in over time.


----------



## skarrd

this baby today,3/8s steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Took two today. (My cans count on the day it separates.)

Took 12 -15 shoots to dial in, before I could hit consecutive shots. Yes ; a miss now and then. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo




----------



## Stankard757

These two today..
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

quick 1 today


----------



## Stankard757

Two canstructions for now. Testing out new PFS.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

One more figuring out a new contest range setup
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Finished this one out this morning while waiting for coffee to perk, all clay all the time these days, which is good because I've been racking up fork hits this weekend for some reason, 😂 (see tearing tie in)


----------



## skarrd

sorry about the fork hits,but glad to see i'm not alone,had more fork hits these past 2 weeks than i have all year,with one fork i have Never had a fork hit with,must be the climate change,lol


----------



## bingo

Was happening to me aswell so out down the little guys for a while but bk on track


----------



## KX4SAM

Had an awesome shoot. Took a break, to ease back pain. 

This frame is easy to hold and fun to shoot. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

I literally bought a 4 of Guinness because I wanted to free the widget with my slingshot! I'm sure you can cutters can relate: this was one of those that wouldn't die! I separated the bottom early, but it just keeper y stringing out and stringing out! At long last, it finally gave way, many many hits with clay later.

Re: fork hits: there are slingshots I own that a fork hit would kill me to see - but this ain't one of those slings. This slingshot is like a pair of jeans - any damage it sees is character in my book.


----------



## Tombo

skarrd said:


> sorry about the fork hits,but glad to see i'm not alone,had more fork hits these past 2 weeks than i have all year,with one fork i have Never had a fork hit with,must be the climate change,lol


Either climate change, or maybe because I gave advice in Reyben's PFS flip thread, lol.


----------



## Tombo

Another widget set free today. I've been shooting from inside my kitchen at the cans dangling from a lemon tree in my yard, I finally took the measurement today, I've been shooting from 45+ ft for all these clay kills.


----------



## Reyben Kim

Just some casual can-cutting captured on video  I had this posted in my own thread on PFS. It's not everyday I get to capture half of the can falling off on camera.

Minus 2 off-camera shots it took around 8 shots to cut in half. Monster Energy cans make for easy cutting at 5 meters with a PFS and 10mm steel balls.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2239756409500135


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Had an awesome shoot. Took a break, to ease back pain.
> 
> This frame is easy to hold and fun to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


May I ask, did you make or buy that super looking and shooting frame please?
I am usually not a " got the gimmies"
sort of guy but latley want styles of frames not yet owned.
ukj


----------



## bingo

Yesterday shooting 8 steels


----------



## Tombo

3 of 4 widgets freed, though this one is now stuck in the bottom of the can. While I was lining up the kill shot, the tube on the fork hits side broke! Flippin pickle to the rescue, first shot, and a kill!


----------



## Tombo

Had to make sure the new tubes worked. Brand new tubes feel so nice! Dankung 1636 tubes, resused the single layer blue roo from super sure (now the third set of tubes for this little pouch. It's been broken in for a long time, now it feels like grandpa's fielder's mitt)


----------



## Tombo

Can eating while I'm on leave, kill shot was on the bottom of the can, those are my favorites


----------



## KX4SAM

This was with the bands made in the video I published. 

Nicked the can first shot. 1 miss 9 hits. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

One last can before bedtime. It can really calm the nerves, hearing the heavy impact of clay on aluminum.


----------



## KX4SAM

That frame was made by Bill Hayes; of Pocket Predator. Long story but a prize for most Christmas presents made for last Christmas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Another one where the final shot was against the bottom of the can, gotta love it


----------



## Tombo

Before and after dinner cans, and 4 of 4 widgets freed


----------



## KX4SAM

I had a fun shoot this afternoon. Weather was nice!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Got a quick 1 today


----------



## Tombo

This thing had so many holes it became hard to hit! Always nice to finish one like this off


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today, he put a real fight. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

One last one for the weekend


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out for a quick kill. 

Got it. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Still love to kill a can. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Four canstructions yesterday 3 breaking in the new frames and 1 for the PFS60









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Found 1 on the way


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the day with the Halberd and OPFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Quick one before the Giants game


----------



## skarrd

looking forward to finally being able to get back to some can cutting,been Chaotic around here lately,lol


----------



## Tombo

Quick one before I head to the Giants game


----------



## SteveJ

Tombo said:


> Quick one before the Giants game
> View attachment 354512


Did you make this sling? I really like the looks of it, and the design elements


----------



## Tombo

Yup, I like to say I made it twice. First, it was a bracket, now it's a gapper. Thanks! 🙏


----------



## skarrd

2 yesterday with 5/16s,one today with the new "nifty zipper"and 3/8s


----------



## Stankard757

4 this evening









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

1 for the natty today


----------



## skarrd

got 2 today with the metal twins 3/8s steels and 5/16 steels


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction and 1 can beat down som fun 10m porch light shootin 
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Finished one earlier today. My 10 month old loves to watch me shooting from the kitchen, and he seems to enjoy it more when he can hear my round hit the can! (I'm pretty sure he is not aware what I'm shooting at, just that it sounds different if I miss).... As though I needed more excuses to shoot haha


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

This one took a real beating before it finally relented


----------



## KX4SAM

That’s when it gets fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

shooting 8 mm and 8.7 today


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today,seems like i always come back to the OPFS


----------



## Tombo

What is the "O" in OPFS, @skarrd ?

Also, got a quick one done before I sat down for the Giants game


----------



## skarrd

Tombo said:


> What is the "O" in OPFS, @skarrd ?
> 
> Also, got a quick one done before I sat down for the Giants game
> View attachment 354771


Original,i actually prefer the 80% size,but have several full size frames laying about,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

First shoot in a week or so. I have not forgotten,

OBTW, the gold color jumps out in the grass. Sure beats rusty balls. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

This thing looked like the t-1000 terminator after I hit it 50+ times with clay


----------



## bingo

Mules and 9.5s today


----------



## skarrd

just one today


----------



## KX4SAM

This can never had a chance. Ha. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

5 virgin Canstructions for today.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfboi823

Been a while since I contributed.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Two today. The monster was started yesterday











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 today with the Bug, FUG PFS and OPFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got 3 today. Enjoyed the shoot even though I test positive COVID. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions for today with two outstanding newbies









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> Got 3 today. Enjoyed the shoot even though I test positive COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nice shootin,take care of that chiflu,vitC zinc and colodial silver with lots of water and fresh air/sunshine will help.Prayers and best wishes for speedy recovery


----------



## skarrd

just the one with the nifty quickie mini


----------



## Stankard757

5 canstructions for the day with Wilburt, mini OPFS and PVC Nibbler









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 for the day with my Crepe Myrtle natty and ply Halberd









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Killin it man


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one shooting my frame from Bill Hays. Love this frame











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Killin it man


New job, new Department closer to home. And A LOT more free time

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

This can gave me fits. Hit it time and time again. Wiggled and laughing at me. 

In the end, I had the kill shot, and that’s what counts. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 this evening









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I have hooked. The more I shoot this frame, the more I love it. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Quick hour cuts


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> I have hooked. The more I shoot this frame, the more I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


they are a nice frame,and that ones a beauty


----------



## KX4SAM

Mountain Dew can, is it me or they a hard kill. 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions and a 6 inch paper plate









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

8.7 steels


----------



## skarrd

this one today
came apart in 3 pieces,lol


----------



## Stankard757

5 total today with (4) Wilburt and went back out with the (1) ott taurus
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Took two today. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

didnt take long today


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions today with the Green Meanie wire and the bug in shorty mode. 25 rounds each frame
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Less them 30 shots each can


----------



## skarrd

this one today Hai style with marbles,kinda hard on the fingertips,but a very accurat way to shoot,after the numbness set in i was able to dial in a nd cut with about 11 or 12 hits,lol


----------



## Stankard757

4 this evening testing out the new guy, natty PFS and the FUG PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today with my blue and white FUG. IT REALLY is a fun one to shoot












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the final test of the newest build @ 30 ft.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 for today decided on a theme for today's fun. OPFS!
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

I love smashing cans with marbles, but there is just something so satisfying about chewing the center out with 1/4" steel! Love sending those angry little pills downrange!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> this one today Hai style with marbles,kinda hard on the fingertips,but a very accurat way to shoot,after the numbness set in i was able to dial in a nd cut with about 11 or 12 hits,lol
> View attachment 355277
> View attachment 355278


Did you cut the handle down on that one Steven ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Did you cut the handle down on that one Steven ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yessir,it was meant to be a pocket sized shooter,so it got shortened,lol. i hold pinch on the forks so i just need a leverage spot for the pinky finger


----------



## StringSlap

Today's dirty catchbox brought to you by @SLING-N-SHOT and @Stankard757 ! Thanks for the great frames Darrell and Mike!


----------



## Stankard757

2 today for the ICE PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

nice lookin PFS there


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> nice lookin PFS there


Thanks skarrd. I can't have a PFS named ICE and it not be white.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

3 canstructions with the Wicked PFS, natty Conus and Fowler Hornet









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

I’ll take 2.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

this one today,spent yesterday shootin spinners,can today


----------



## StringSlap

Awesome natty pfs from @Stankard757


----------



## Stankard757

4 today with an awesome oak frame courtesy of @cromag and my Conus-feihu ergo thing









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Good shooting 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

KX4SAM said:


> Good shooting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Sammy. On a roll til the pouch came untied on the oak frame

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Stumbled across 15 dl can was fun to shoot smaller!
Hope I can find more.
ukj


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction for the SS Jellybean and .177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

177;s,Thats dedication! nice job


----------



## skarrd

so the BB shootin post inspired me,starbucks can bites the dust on the Insomnia range [20 feet0 with the "dorito chip" 1632s and 177/4.5s







sorry for the crappy pic,but its 2:45 am,lol


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the day SS Jellybean and now a Pepper PFS. Still shootin .177









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

5 for this beautiful day. 
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

3 mutilated cans for today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

1 canstruction for the day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> 1 canstruction for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Hey, what is that peghead sling Mike(?) looks cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Hey, what is that peghead sling Mike(?) looks cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a small abs feihu I got in a trade. From raventree, maybe... Anyway like my Hornet it's one I'll always have. Little thing is so dang comfy. 

I'll get some pics of it send your way. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

1 can today. With the Ice PFS wearing 2040s. Man these Chiller cans take a beating before they give up the ghost









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

yesterday and today,flats broke on skateboard PFS,so switched to 2040 tubes,had a set of 1745s already tied up,so the went on the SBPFS,Dang! they throw a 3/8s steel pretty good


----------



## SteveJ

I love you guys cuts! I need to get back to this , just having fun, no rules just right as the commercial says


----------



## bingo

Busting some San Miguels


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for today









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

This little horseshoe from @Island made has turned out to be an awesome shooter!


----------



## skarrd

flippin pickle day today with 1842s and 3/8s steels modified the rods in my catch boxes too,so the can comes back to center even after a side "dink"


----------



## bingo

1 Stella today


----------



## Stankard757

5 canstructions for the day. With the Conus and little oak frame









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today during chore breaks









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2 today with the new BB shooters,although they are not banded for BBs yet,didnt have any cut so they got 1/2 in .08 SS black and TBG straight cuts. 3/8s steels with the blacks,and 5/16s with the TBGs


----------



## KX4SAM

Got my band length dialed in, and enjoyed torturing this can. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

still working on a can at 33 feet with BBs,day 2,lol


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the hornet and Ice PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 for the day with the Dorian and Pepper🥸









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

took a break from all the hubbub and chaos to kill these 2 















and it showed its butt,so


----------



## Stankard757

6 on this windy a$$ day with Wilburt and the PFS60









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

just the 1 today 5/16s steels,1632 tubes


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for this rainy day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

6 for the day with a natty and Ice PFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

Never really was a look in trash cans sort of guy but now need more alu cans as cutting about 1 every 2 days or so. Find myself looking around before checking so as to not have ultra small town gossip.
Sure wish could find those small 15
DL ones, smaller is harder therefore
more fun when bottom drops!
Of course less rounds the bigger the ammo, suprise myself at just how few sometimes shooting 12 mm long draw is and how many with 8mm can be.
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today, actually this can is one that did not get finished another day. I’ll be honest my hand gets tired and accuracy goes to crap. Got her today.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> Got one today, actually this can is one that did not get finished another day. I’ll be honest my hand gets tired and accuracy goes to crap. Got her today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


got the same problem,arthritis is a real demon sometimes,we do what we can though


----------



## KX4SAM

Yes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 can smash









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

back to the PFS


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one with the new (to me) FUG












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

little one and big one today-5/16s steel and 3/8s steels


----------



## skarrd

2 today with the "hybrid" gapper/fork {?}


----------



## SteveJ

I hadnt been shooting, but last night decided to cut a can , bb setup w/ 1/4 ,and lengthened my anchor to by ear, much more juice than mouth anchor


----------



## Stankard757

3 canstructions for the day









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions with my Natty PFSs









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 canstructions for the day🥸









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

worked these 2 yesterday,didnt get thru the can before the cold set in tho,















and this one today,


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## KX4SAM

Shredded this one!


----------



## Stankard757

2 for yesterday with 1/2 in marbles
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2 today with 5/16s steels
the turtle and the re-banded "mini" ,the mini was a bit scary without a lanyard,aint gonna lie,but after a few shots it locked in to my hand and i was able to dial it in,shoots -almost- like a big frame,lol















and the bamboo turtle


----------



## skarrd

these 2 today with 3/8s steels,


----------



## KX4SAM

These Falcon .65 hit hard. and That's a good thing


----------



## KX4SAM

And Again.


----------



## KX4SAM

enjoying retirement and shooting. I think this poor can has suffered enough. I retired it today. Still think Dew cans are the toughest 

One steel still trapped inside.


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions for the Batapult from @AppalachianFlipShooter

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

A lot of bloat, and back pain today, this can caught the entire force of my frustration


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> enjoying retirement and shooting. I think this poor can has suffered enough. I retired it today. Still think Dew cans are the toughest
> 
> One steel still trapped inside.
> 
> View attachment 358082


Agree,also thoe carbonated water cans,they take a beating before they cut


----------



## KX4SAM

Feeling very blessed Not a 100% well, but a beautiful day to go outside and shoot. 
Also the first double kill in one afternoon. The band mark keeps the outside outside.


----------



## skarrd

just one today,


----------



## Stankard757

Two for the day
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Two again today. Dew cans are still a hard kill. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> 2 canstructions for the day🥸
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Nice Mike…..I bet them marbles are easy to see on flight ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

And definitely easier to find

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the day. Ice PFS with .5 BSB and PFS60 with 2040s

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Just 1 right now, this was to ba a warm up before practicing on the 8cm spinner. Lesson 1, do not change band sets between practice and shooting for count. 

Still, it's all just for fun.


----------



## KX4SAM

Cut these back by 20cm and gave me some punching power. The Black Limited was gifted to me by a brother in the US SlingShot Shooters. The Falcon White Latex bought from Tracy (also here). I have become a fan of the white .65. 

It does a FINE job on a DEW can.


----------



## skarrd

this one today,


----------



## skarrd

2 today WBPFS and 5/8s marbles,GAPFS with 5/16s steels,


----------



## Ryan43

Scout tonight in the attic. .45 bsb 1/4 in steel 10 meters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Finally got the butts cooked, kitchen clean, after dark, no problem. Just a minute glimmer from patio lights. 

Camera flash both pictures


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

Ryan43 said:


> Scout tonight in the attic. .45 bsb 1/4 in steel 10 meters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Pro Frame, I'm on the list. Ha


----------



## ukj

10 meters
10 mm ammo
3 shots alternate ttf, ott, long draw
23 to cut 150 ml alu can
So fun to measure progression!


----------



## Whytey

Yes, I will admit a cut can puts a smile on the dial.
10m, 4 shots OTT, 7/16" steel.


----------



## skarrd

2 today


----------



## KX4SAM

Just one today. Brought shot box in for mods. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KX4SAM

No Mercy 

Shooting only this frame until marksmen. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> No Mercy
> 
> Shooting only this frame until marksmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So classy!
I really like your set up, looks great
to me!


----------



## ukj

2 today
12 mm ammo
Long draw and ott at



10 m
Love hitting the last thin part, bam,
Half drops, fun!
Did not count shots, sorry for grid
Dont know how to erase!


----------



## skarrd

this 1 today








with 1/4 inch steels


----------



## KX4SAM

Hey, Dew cars are not that bad. 

Priorities first, and I have prayed Father, 1 more good shot.


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions today. BSB and 3/8 steel









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap

KX4SAM said:


> Hey, Dew cars are not that bad.
> 
> Priorities first, and I have prayed Father, 1 more good shot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358931


I think I see my name on your list, Sam. Thank you!


----------



## KX4SAM

Glad to. Jesse? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

this one today,switching back n forth with 1/4 in and 5/16 steels








then an experiment with night shooting,harbor freight light [needs repositioned] and 3/8s steels


----------



## ukj




----------



## ukj

ukj said:


> View attachment 358953
> View attachment 358952


Got new rubber today 100% .6 so enjoyed testing.
At least for me best rubber have ever used, beats sobong and tbg or maybe just in my head, either way big fun!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

This might take explaining. I hung the orange can for me, and the blue for my shooting buddy here. (Hint). 

Took a shot for me at the orange, then a shot at the blue for Monroe. 

His got his finished first, so he won, i did get mine the next shot. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

KX4SAM said:


> This might take explaining. I hung the orange can for me, and the blue for my shooting buddy here. (Hint).
> 
> Took a shot for me at the orange, then a shot at the blue for Monroe.
> 
> His got his finished first, so he won, i did get mine the next shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thats Awesome


----------



## skarrd

just the one today,after installing new water heater,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> just the one today,after installing new water heater,,,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 358970
> View attachment 358971


Haha you only show the purty side

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Haha you only show the purty side
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


HaHaHa,yeah i guess i should show the skarrd side too,lol








so here it is


----------



## ukj

Found it in the trash, hung it up, bang, split.
Gotta admit sometimes question my manhood as something simple as new rubber testing and getting dialed in 
makes me most pleased.
The instant gratification when half drops is still with me!
ukj


----------



## Palmettoflyer

KX4SAM said:


> This might take explaining. I hung the orange can for me, and the blue for my shooting buddy here. (Hint).
> 
> Took a shot for me at the orange, then a shot at the blue for Monroe.
> 
> His got his finished first, so he won, i did get mine the next shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Sammy, glad to see you back at it. Let's try to get together real soon.


----------



## ukj

another day another can 
ukj


----------



## skarrd

these today,this WBPFS with the 1 inch simple shot .8 blacks is a Marble thrower for sure,the only problem with marbles is they kill the can a little to quickly,lol


----------



## KX4SAM

New band set, wrote a blog post on the attachment of these bands, and needed a kill shot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting everyone! Your excellent !


----------



## ukj

As personal is the title will share a first for me.
Had some .7 black and white sobung
scraps so just to test cut 1 cm
straights and super sure bb pouch to shoot lead fishing 6 mm split balls with max 3/4 draw.
Because fishing line split balls when bent into a ball are never exactly round was ready for some poor releases which did happen but was able to cut can anyway just with a few extra shots. Learned loads doing this.


----------



## ukj

Then being so pleased with what was learned cut 2 more.








I know I should shot paper on cardboard to check groupings and do hit my 5 cm spinner almost daily but cutting cans is so rewarding when need to hit remaining sometimes thin strip to complete cut, this just keeps it fun for me!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Got one today between the rain showers. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

finally got some decent [warm] weather,so these 2 today,














5/16s steels


----------



## ukj

Really liking 3/4 draw, index finger on top 90 * to bands with straight thumb seems to allow strong yet smooth release. 
ukj


----------



## skarrd

had a good shooting day today,finally polished off the BB can with the blue nibbler,5/16s steels for all the rest


----------



## KX4SAM

Nice day outside here in Summerville


----------



## ukj

12 mm steel
12 m away
Ttf ott long draw ott alternate
Wonder if I am simple minded to
Still enjoy this after hundreds of cans cut?
I do now have 6 and 4 spinner in can cut catch box and when feel acurate do 
strike but just not the same to hit last can strip to drop, silly boy who is a old man!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Not silly in my book. 66 years old still loves the sound of steel on a soda pop can. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stankard757

4 canstructions for the day
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

5 canstructions for the day. 3 for the team trio this morning and 2 morre this afternoon for the Hornet
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

Feeling a little rough today. Happy to get one!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting everyone!!


----------



## ukj

Strange how I shot high today!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Went back out, and nailed number 2. Shorten band by 10cm put zip back in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

KX4SAM said:


> Went back out, and nailed number 2. Shorten band by 10cm put zip back in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The last impact is so fun!


----------



## KX4SAM

Yes. It is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

Another day
Another can
ukj


----------



## skarrd

2 today with 5/16s steels and my new favorite pocket shooters,lol


----------



## Ibojoe




----------



## Stankard757

4 today PFS, 3/8 steelies with 2040s and .5 BSB









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

on the insomnia range,havent cut this can yet,but the insomnia is young still,i mean the night is still,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd

skarrd said:


> on the insomnia range,havent cut this can yet,but the insomnia is young still,i mean the night is still,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 359823


Forgot to post last night,lol


----------



## skarrd

the fatty today {copied from a thin paintbrush frame] with .8 simple shot blacks,1 inch straight cut,8 in AL and 3/8s steels


----------



## Whytey

My first can cut for 2022.
Tried my new natty, first effort, 8mm 3/4 butterfly and found that once I got used to the hold I was more accurate with it than my Scout LT.🤣
Guess I should make a lanyard for it.


----------



## Covert5

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2022 to all my sling brothas and sista out there! Thank you all for your dedication in kill'n cans for 2021! Great shoot'n by everyone. I apologize for the delay on the can counts and the prizes. The last half of 2021 was hard for me because of the sudden and unexpected loss of my father. I promise I will tally everything up in the next couple of weeks! 

I'm look'n forward to sling'n with all of you this new year! Happy sling'n and Sling-On!!!!


----------



## Sandstorm

Covert5 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2022 to all my sling brothas and sista out there! Thank you all for your dedication in kill'n cans for 2021! Great shoot'n by everyone. I apologize for the delay on the can counts and the prizes. The last half of 2021 was hard for me because of the sudden and unexpected loss of my father. I promise I will tally everything up in the next couple of weeks!
> 
> I'm look'n forward to sling'n with all of you this new year! Happy sling'n and Sling-On!!!!


I’m so very sorry for your loss C5. I’m sure I can say you have all of our support. Thanks for hanging in there brother. 👊💙


----------



## KX4SAM

Hang tough and no rush. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2022 to all my sling brothas and sista out there! Thank you all for your dedication in kill'n cans for 2021! Great shoot'n by everyone. I apologize for the delay on the can counts and the prizes. The last half of 2021 was hard for me because of the sudden and unexpected loss of my father. I promise I will tally everything up in the next couple of weeks!
> 
> I'm look'n forward to sling'n with all of you this new year! Happy sling'n and Sling-On!!!!


Welcome back my friend,very sorry to hear about your Father. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## skarrd

first cut of 2022


----------



## KX4SAM

You go.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StringSlap

Seriously slacking in my cuts and just shooting in general. Been battling covid for the last 8 days. 

Sorry for your loss @Covert5


----------



## Stankard757

2 for the Coffin and mini OPFS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

StringSlap said:


> Seriously slacking in my cuts and just shooting in general. Been battling covid for the last 8 days.
> 
> Sorry for your loss @Covert5


Jeeze, I’m sorry to hear that too Stringslap. Take good care of yourself brother. Keep us updated. 50mph wind here, and cold. I’d have to stake down the can lol


----------



## Covert5

Thanks for the support and strength my brothas! 

Get well soon Brotha Stringslap!


----------



## KX4SAM

StringSlap said:


> Seriously slacking in my cuts and just shooting in general. Been battling covid for the last 8 days.
> 
> Sorry for your loss @Covert5


That Covid is no fun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Oliver [mention]Covert5 [/mention] so very sorry to hear of your loss …..sending Prayers and support your way my friend.

Steve [mention]StringSlap [/mention] so sorry to hear about the Covid brother, stay very hydrated and hope you get better soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Thanks so much for the prayers and support Darrell! 🙏🏼


----------



## KX4SAM

My first 2 for 2022











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ukj

skarrd said:


> on the insomnia range,havent cut this can yet,but the insomnia is young still,i mean the night is still,,,,,,,,,,
> View attachment 359823


Go to sleep.
Trick that might help.
Breath in slow while counting,
Exhale a slightly greater number.
Example
In 5, out 6
Concentrate on your breathing.
Fall asleep, we all need good quality sleep.
ukj


----------



## ukj

So sloppy but got it using way to
many shots.
I know that am not as good as many here in that my bad days show my lack
of consistancy!
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

ukj said:


> So sloppy but got it using way to
> many shots.
> I know that am not as good as many here in that my bad days show my lack
> of consistancy!
> ukj
> View attachment 359969


We all have bad days. Nothing to worry or stress over. Just enjoy the shoot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skarrd

StringSlap said:


> Seriously slacking in my cuts and just shooting in general. Been battling covid for the last 8 days.
> 
> Sorry for your loss @Covert5


Take care my friend,fresh air and sunshine if you can get it.Prayers


----------



## Covert5

KX4SAM said:


> My first 2 for 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice kills brotha!


----------



## Covert5

ukj said:


> So sloppy but got it using way to
> many shots.
> I know that am not as good as many here in that my bad days show my lack
> of consistancy!
> ukj
> View attachment 359969


A kill is a kill brotha! Awesome shoot'n!


----------



## ukj

So fun!
Today only 3 shots to finish drop
See before and after pics
8 mm steel ,pit pouch
10 m distance
.6 100% slingshot 20-10, relaxed 20 cm draw 80 cm
Ttf hdpe scout rip off frame china
Concentrated on adjusting anchor to get centered ink line on top band
and fork tip exactly on target.
Also hit 4 cm spinner a few times but got cold hands so stop.
ukj


----------



## skarrd

this one today,a bit windy for 5/16s steels,but,gotterdone


----------



## ukj

12 mm steel
10 m range
Sobung black and white .7
Relaxed 22 cm
Draw 81 cm ear lobe
24 taper 18 mm
Hdpe china copy Scout TTF
Rays super sure black roo pouch
19 rounds
Addicted to dopamine increase at last strand hit, drop!
ukj


----------



## skarrd

just one today with the little coffin and 5/16s steels


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Haven’t posted here for a while. Tore up this can today. Cut in half then worked on the top.


----------



## Stankard757

3 canstructions for the Shield w/ marbles
1 canstruction for the pocket shooter w/.177
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM

First shoot post refinishing this baby. She shoots solid, and straight. I do need to shorten the bands just a bit. More power on impact. Thanks gain Bill Hayes










@Bill Hays


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Shredded this one today with my Wasp XO.


----------



## ukj

Stankard757 said:


> 3 canstructions for the Shield w/ marbles
> 1 canstruction for the pocket shooter w/.177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Just when I start to think Im
joining the oldtimers skill
level somewhat heres a cut with
BBs, Respect!
Sure for me this would take days and not sure to get final strike?
So funny, just killed another with 12
mm steel and there you arrive with tiny light hard to pinch accurate let alone see impact bbs at 4.5 mm and about a third of a gram. 
I have a hard enough time with 8 sometimes!
Cut, sling on
ukj


----------



## Stankard757




----------



## Stankard757

ukj said:


> Just when I start to think Im
> joining the oldtimers skill
> level somewhat heres a cut with
> BBs, Respect!
> Sure for me this would take days and not sure to get final strike?
> So funny, just killed another with 12
> mm steel and there you arrive with tiny light hard to pinch accurate let alone see impact bbs at 4.5 mm and about a third of a gram.
> I have a hard enough time with 8 sometimes!
> Cut, sling on
> ukj


Haha always keep a can hanging for BBs shoot at it when I get the chance when it falls I post it. Sometimes it takes an hour sometimes 1 day and sometimes two. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukj

With my first and sure last natty, my very max long draw, 160 cm.
12 mm steel
.7 sobung 20-15
Relaxed 38
Pit pouch
10 m away
About 25 shots 
Because forks not wide enough for tip corner sight had to free vision, I dislike
that.
ukj


----------



## KX4SAM

Went out today to CHALLENGE a pair of dew cans. Shortened my bands and the change worked. 

Love this hobby


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice shooting everyone!!


----------



## ukj

So funny how find myself in
ammo size liking periods.
12 is the choice at the moment.
Addict that I am now have 4 frames for each 8,10,12 steel
Ttf,ott, 3/4 draw ott and my max long draw. Silly old man!
Tonight for new personal challenge shot 2 each frame set
Up, then next.
For some reason felt dialed in and cut the cleanest centered ever!
This hobby is fantastic to me.
Huge plus, last sphere in my pocket wife calling to eat spag bol, using only natty max draw, pinch thumb forefinger as long draw as can manage and starting a little frame follow thru, bam, dead on, drop.
Satisfaction
ukj


----------



## bingo

1st cut of the year WIth new NLS frame 👌 shooting 9.5 steels


----------



## skarrd

thats a beauty there


----------



## skarrd

got three in today between the showers,


----------



## Covert5

Awesome shoot'n guys! Post your new kills in the new 2022 Personal Can Cut Challenge thread. I'll carry over whatever you guys have already posted here for 2022.

Sling-On!


----------



## skarrd

hey Bud,definatly will head over there thanks for the heads up


----------



## Stankard757

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------

